#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-24
<armin76> a clone!
<armin76> asac: when are you going to have firefox-3.0b2?
<armin76> so something is broken between 15 nov -> 1 dec for sparc
<armin76> 25 nov -> 1 dec
<armin76> 28 nov -> 1 dec
<armin76> okay
<armin76> 28 nov -> 30 nov
<armin76> Sticky Date:         2007.11.30.00.00.00 <- anything newer than that is broken on sparc
<armin76> something changed between .29 and .30
<armin76> 176 files changed, 62170 insertions(+), 61845 deletions(-)
<armin76> fun!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-25
<shirish> Is there anybody here who's familiar with Ubulette's sofaraway repository?
<[reed]> armin76: do those dates match Mozilla's repo?
<[reed]> if so, cairo was upgraded on that day
<armin76> make -f client.mk checkout MOZ_CO_DATE="29 Nov 2007 17:00 PDT" MOZ_CO_PROJECT=browser
<armin76> [reed]: i'm using that
<[reed]> mm
<armin76> and i'm using external cairo, although with the bundled one it still segfaults, so it could be that cairo-1.5* is broken on sparc
<armin76> will try with an older external cairo
<armin76> and i'll use cairo from 28 nov
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/vMZEi550.html
<[reed]> "plopi/mozilla/xpcom/reflect/xptcall/src/md/unix/Makefile.in"
<[reed]> what's this change?
<armin76> ppc -> powerpc
<[reed]> ah
<armin76> :)
<armin76> [reed]: you're probably right
<armin76> http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=202077#c2
<ubotu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 202077 in Applications "x11-libs/cairo-1.5.4 tests fail" [Normal,New]
<[reed]> :)
<armin76> [reed]: yup, confirmed, it's cairo
<[reed]> thought so
<[reed]> :)
<armin76> i rm'ed the dir from the 29 nov checkout and put it the 28 nov one, works fine
<armin76> [reed]: should i open a bug or something?
<[reed]> with cairo, sure
<[reed]> unless you think it's something we need to workaround ourselves
<armin76> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux sparc64; en-US; rv:1.9b2) Gecko/2007122511 Firefox/3.0b2
<armin76> with cairo 1.5.2
<armin76> cairo is broken just on sparc, i've tested it on alpha hppa ia64 and works fine
<armin76> something between http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=cairo;a=commit;h=c37a8ace818770ce3f07c2a7147088231d559e44 and http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=cairo;a=commit;h=b3ef306f84944a45b389c1f4bfeae910baf5bcb0 is what broke on sparc
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-26
<Hobbsee> Ubulette_: ping
 * Hobbsee managed to trash her firefox.  hooray!
<CheGuevara> :P
 * Hobbsee wonders how one fixes teh "Couldn't load XPCOM." error
<CheGuevara> ff3?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> Ubulette_'s repo, with the 3.0beta2
<CheGuevara> hmm i remember some ppl also having the same prob
<CheGuevara> but their solution was "now it suddenly works"
<Hobbsee> yeah....
 * Hobbsee has not restarted X
<Hobbsee> it's not profile based
<CheGuevara> yeah i would try a restart when you get a min
<Hobbsee> no dice
<CheGuevara> :(
<CheGuevara> can try purging/installing again i guess
<Hobbsee> is there any point?
<CheGuevara> doubt it, unless you deleted something by accident :P
<Hobbsee> Ubulette_: btw, it looks like your xulrunner-1.9 packages (the latest ones) have broken exaile.
<Hobbsee>   File "/usr/share/exaile/xl/xlmisc.py", line 32, in <module>
<Hobbsee>     from xl import mozembed
<Hobbsee>   File "/usr/share/exaile/xl/mozembed.py", line 29, in <module>
<Hobbsee>     import gtkmozembed
<Hobbsee> SystemError: dynamic module not initialized properly
<armin76> still debugging cairo
<armin76> Chris Wilson [Thu, 25 Oct 2007 09:24:01 +0000] <- works fine
<Ubulette_> hi
<Ubulette_> Hobbsee, still there ?
<Hobbsee> Ubulette: yeah
<Ubulette> did you solve your "Couldn't load XPCOM." error ?
 * Hobbsee reverted back to the version of firefox in the official repos.  apart from that, no
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> it meant your xul version was not matching ff3
<Ubulette> both should be b2
<Ubulette> Hobbsee, did you cherry pick the debs in my ppa or is it in your sources.list ?
<Hobbsee> Ubulette: cherry picked.  i got the latest xul, firefox, xul-gnome-support, firefox-gnome-support
<Hobbsee> did i miss something there?
<armin76> exaile worked before with 1.9?
<Ubulette> Hobbsee, should have worked. Next time, make sure all versions matches with: dpkg -l | grep -E 'xulrunner-1.9|firefox-3.0'
<Ubulette> Hobbsee, oh, you forgot libnss
<Ubulette> the one in hardy is not good enough
<Ubulette> the right one for hardy is stuck in the NEW queue since last week
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<Hobbsee> that'll do it
<Ubulette> i would have worked if you used my ppa completely, I provide everything that is needed in there
<Hobbsee> this is true
<armin76> mozilla bug 396316
<armin76> [reed]: ^^^^ why is restricted?
<Ubulette> asac, your libnss 3.12.0~1.9b2 is incomplete. You (or debian) missed nssutil completely. See my nss.head branch.
<[reed]> armin76: Either a security bug or an IT request
<[reed]> where did you see that bug?
<armin76> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsquery.cgi?branch=HEAD&file=/mozilla/toolkit/components/passwordmgr/src/&date=month
<armin76> there
<[reed]> oh, it's a security bug then
<armin76> k, thanks :)
<Ubulette> [reed], do you know if there's a plan for a nss release any time soon ? at least before firefox 3.0 final..
<Ubulette> same question for nspr
<[reed]> NSS, yes
<[reed]> dunno about NSPR... we did just pull a new NSS tag not too long ago, though
<[reed]> er
<[reed]> NSPR*
<[reed]> dunno about NSPR... we did just pull a new NSPR tag not too long ago, though
<armin76> 20071218
<[reed]> mozilla bug 399590 is for the next NSS tag pull
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 399590 in Security: PSM "Update Mozilla trunk to use NSS tag {{next-after-alpha-2}}" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399590
<Ubulette> yes, i'm in Cc of this one, just got the email for comment #6, that's what triggered my question ;)
<Ubulette> also because we have a mess with version numbers between ubuntu and debian
<Ubulette> [reed], mozilla bug 234716 has been committed post b2 right ?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 234716 in General "[ LINUX ] Enable Copy Image to Clipboard Front-end on Linux" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234716
<[reed]> yes, note the target milestone (which aren't always correct, but is correct in this case)
<[reed]> b2 was M10
<[reed]> b3 is M11
<Ubulette> ok, thanks
<Ubulette> [reed], http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=54286&d=1198694912
<[reed]> I need some type of account
<[reed]> to view that
<[reed]> how lame
<Ubulette> that guy has a strange issue. everything is zoomed
<Ubulette> hold on
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/tmp1.png
<[reed]> link me to the forum post?
<[reed]> (not the attachment)
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4018212&postcount=55
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> I've seen that
<[reed]> there's a bug filed, I think
 * [reed] looks
<[reed]> maybe mozilla bug 394103 ?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 394103 in OS Integration "All elements are HUGE (when doing dpi autodetect?)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394103
 * [reed] ponders where to move that bug
<[reed]> since I doubt it's just a Firefox issue
<[reed]> probably a core issue
<[reed]> armin76: you have work to do!
<[reed]> :)
<armin76> *g*
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-27
<Hobbsee> Ubuw
<Hobbsee> Ubulette: works fine now, thanks!
<armin76> [reed]: quick!
<Ubulette> hi
<armin76> Ubulette: http://dev.gentoo.org/~armin76/ffdialog.png <- i didn't fix that :P
<armin76> turns out it only happens when building against xulrunner
<Ubulette> thought you said it was a typo (s vs z)
<armin76> yeah, i thought so
<armin76> but no, still happens, so the patch didn't fix anything
<armin76> [reed]: http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=cairo;a=commit;h=d8169b8cef041b4dbcea44e050df28659f4846aa
<armin76> cairo guys fixed the sigbus on sparc
<armin76> asac: Ubulette: you may be interested as well
<armin76> dunno what's your status about cairo, but if you're using external, some version or checkout >1.5.2, is broken on sparc
<armin76> if you aren't using external but using ff after 29 nov(which includes b2), it's broken as well
<Ubulette> armin76, for us, 1.5.4 has been fine everywhere: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/libcairo/1.5.4-0ubuntu1
<armin76> it's a runtime issue
<armin76> everything that uses cairo will sigbus
<Ubulette> oh, ok
 * armin76 makes a chroot
<[reed]> armin76: you could file a bug in Mozilla's Bugzilla to get the patch landed
<[reed]> at least until the next cairo upgrade
<armin76> not sure if it will work
<armin76> but i'll file the bug
<CheGuevara> armin76: ff3 refuses to open gentoo bugzilla when using ssl :P
<armin76> CheGuevara: blame Ubulette :P
<armin76> [reed]: which product? toolkit?
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> it's not part of Toolkit
<CheGuevara> and i can't figure out where the damn exceptions are lol
<[reed]> Core :: GFX: Thebes
<armin76> ack, thanks
<[reed]> Thebes, Cairo, get it? :p
<armin76> yeah
<[reed]> CheGuevara: there should be a "Or you can add an exception…" at the bottom of the error page
<[reed]> but I hate exceptions
<[reed]> people should just fix their sites
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> blame me for what ?
 * CheGuevara doubts that happenes
<CheGuevara> the gentoo infra team is quiet slow sometimes
<CheGuevara> *hint*packages.gentoo.org*hint*
<Ubulette> <CheGuevara> armin76: ff3 refuses to open gentoo bugzilla when using ssl :P
<Ubulette> <armin76> CheGuevara: blame Ubulette :P
<Ubulette> ???
<armin76> mozilla bug 409976
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 409976 in GFX: Thebes "Cairo in trunk gives SIGBUS on SPARC" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409976
<armin76> Ubulette: for everything!
<armin76> [reed]: ^^^ :)
<[reed]> armin76: make a patch against mozilla's cairo
<[reed]> and attach it
<[reed]> and request review from vladimir@pobox.com
<cheguevara_> damn wifi
<armin76> [reed]: uh, ok :)
<[reed]> I also just added some permissions to your account
<armin76> yay
<[reed]> oh, you need to request approval1.9 on your hppa patch
<[reed]> just set that flag to '?'
<[reed]> and give a comment on what the patch does / risk / etc.
<armin76> done
<armin76> thanks, i'll see what i can do with cairo
<[reed]> you know you can add a comment at the same time you request a flag, right? :p
<armin76> yes, but i didn't read that :P
<armin76> sorry :)
<armin76> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux sparc64; en-US; rv:1.9b2) Gecko/2007122719 Firefox/3.0b2
<armin76> so looks like it works fine
<Ubulette> [reed], do you know if thunderbird 3 (trunk) could be used with libxul, like ff3 ?
<[reed]> I dunno :/
<[reed]> I don't follow Thunderbird
<[reed]> nor do I use it :)
 * [reed] uses Sylpheed
<Ubulette> ok, thanks
<armin76> [reed]: http://rafb.net/p/lZBU9t68.html
<armin76> Ubulette: asac: ^^^ you can check as well
<[reed]> armin76: note you got approval
<[reed]> now add the "checkin-needed" keyword
<[reed]> :)
<armin76> done
<Ubulette> http://adblockplus.org/blog/adblock-plus-for-microb-great-but
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-28
<asac> hi ... i am back from the dead
<asac> nss hasn't been newed ... too bad
<asac> Ubulette: what is in nss-util?
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, have a look into nss.head/debian/libnss3-1d.symbols
<asac_> hmm ... I think we should send the patch to debian
<Ubulette> btw, symbols continue to change so i'm not sure what good the so bump is so far
<Ubulette> -what+how
<asac> Ubulette: well ... we bump it now and respin when its final
<asac> Ubulette: do the missing symbols cause issues?
<asac> good news ... i might be potent enough to upload to debian again :)
<asac>  - updating icedove accordingly :)
<asac> !seen bluekuja
<asac> hmm ubotu is gone :/
<armin76> it's back
<armin76> !seen bluekuja
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen bluekuja - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asac> hmm
<asac> stupid bot :)
<armin76> anyway, last time, 11:31 this morning, UTC
<asac> ah ok
<asac> tx
<armin76> np
<armin76> you test my cairo patch :P
<asac> he?
<asac> anything we do not yet have in hardy?
<armin76> cairo-1.5.4 sigbus on sparc
<armin76> cairo included in mozilla trunk >29 nov, includes broken cairo
<asac> regression?
<armin76> hrm...not sure
<armin76> it was fixed yesterday on cairo's tree
<armin76> but not on mozilla's
<armin76> mozilla bug 409976
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 409976 in GFX: Thebes "Cairo in trunk gives SIGBUS on SPARC" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409976
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/Z0YZI825.html
<armin76> so i made a patch for mozilla
<asac> alignment issue?
<armin76> yup
<asac> (sparc64) ?
<asac> ok
<armin76> yup
<asac> did you include the new patch for align from david miller on 2.x branch yet?
<asac> mozilla bug 161826
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 161826 in Layout: Fonts and Text "nsTextFrame::MeasureText()'s fast text measuring codepath crashes on RISC machines" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161826
<armin76> nope
<asac> he claims that with that patch the Set/GetUnichar business won't be needed anymore
<asac> i couldn't test it, but just got a negative comment from someone that applying just the patch doesn't cure it (though it should)
<asac> the patch needs to be adapted though as it depends on the previous one (which got review-)
<asac> would be perfect if the patch would be done properly against the pristine 2.x codebase ...without the other one
<armin76> oh
<armin76> http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo/src/patchsets/mozilla-firefox/2.0.0.11/003_firefox-bus-error.patch?view=markup
<asac> armin76: yes ... the idea is that all that isn't needed anymore once we have the proper Miller patch :)
<asac> hmm yours is different somehow
<asac> oh you have an old one
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=222992
<armin76> yah, looks like it
<asac> its the " Complete fix for alignment problems   "
<asac> we have " Slightly modified fix"
<armin76> does that affect cairo anyway?
<asac> nope ... just another alignment issue
<asac> for 2.x
<asac> i hoped you might untangle the patch and test as you appear to be able to test on sparc :)
<asac> if not ... don't bother, i will just punch the latest on top of the other cruft :)
<armin76> Linux bender 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Fri Dec 7 17:10:47 UTC 2007 sparc64 sun4v UltraSparc T1 (Niagara) GNU/Linux
<armin76> looks like it :P
<armin76> so what do i have to test exactly?
<armin76> just the last patch?
<asac> armin76: replace the one you have with just the last one
<armin76> okay
<asac> you need to unthrottle the bits because some hunk already has the code lines changed by the previous most likely
<armin76> on 2.0 branch, right?
<asac> yes
<asac> 3.0 should be fixed without patch
<armin76> yeah
<armin76>  Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux sparc64; en-US; rv:1.9b2) Gecko/2007122719 Firefox/3.0b2
<CheGuevara> Ubulette: new nss fails
<CheGuevara> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libnss3-1d_3.12.0~cvs20071221t1057-0ubuntu1~fta1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<CheGuevara>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/nss/libfreebl3.chk', which is also in package libnss3-0d
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> ok, i'll have a look, it's from the merge i did with debian..
<Ubulette> damn
<Ubulette> oh, .1d is installed before the old .0d is updated
<Ubulette> CheGuevara, did you cherry picked it or was it a regular upgrade ?
<asac> missing Replaces?
<armin76> asac: http://rafb.net/p/G313Cc48.html
<armin76> that should be the patch that applies
<asac> does it fix the crash?
<asac> armin76: ?
<armin76> didn't start to compile yet :P
<armin76> unpacking...
<asac> we still need SetUnicode?
<asac> aeh Unichar
<armin76> nfc :P
<Ubulette> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/3078/
<asac> e.g SetUnichar was only implemented in the previous patch :)
<asac> Ubulette: is that right?
<asac> anyway  ... a Replaces: should fix the install / remove order
<armin76> compiling, bbl
<Ubulette> asac, yes. there's no replace in 0d, not even in your nss-3.12.0~1.9b2+nobinonly
<asac> Ubulette: strange somehow ... ffox 2 still works here
<Ubulette> it works for me too
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> but add a versioned Replaces to 1d so its not unpacked while -0d is still installed
<asac> -0d << previous
<Ubulette> 0d is not empty
<asac> yes, thus a versioned Replaces:
<Ubulette> is contains links for .so.0d -> .so.1d
<Ubulette> it
<asac> yes ... i know
<asac> Replaces: doesn't remove -0d if its properly versioned ... it just tells dpkg to remove old 0d first before unpacking -1d
<asac> (at least i hope:))
<Ubulette> oh, i see the problem. it's the f*g  3.12.0~1.9b1 vs 3.12.0~cvs
<asac> hehe
<asac> ~~cvs
<[reed]> how often does firefox-trunk get updated?
<asac> [reed]: its a dummy package for firefox-3.0
<[reed]> ah
<asac> so atm it gets updated on new RC releases that appear good
<asac> rc2 is still waiting for new nss ... which ended up in some queue which isn't really processed over christmas :)
<asac> aeh beta2 :)
<Ubulette> [reed], I also daily build trunk
<Ubulette> and I push on snapshot to my ppa about once a week
<Ubulette> so far, my ppa is stuck to b2 until 1/ hardy has b2 and 2/ b3pre works again for miro
<asac> is trunk completely broken for gtkmozembed atm?
<asac> Ubulette: does epiphany start with your b3pre package?
<asac> well it won't unless you don't use system-ns{s,pr}
<asac> but a respin should work if its not completely broken :)
<[reed]> Ubulette: is there a bug filed on miro?
<[reed]> have you requested blocking?
<Ubulette> [reed], it's just that because of the mass backout, some of our patches (python) no longer applies
<[reed]> mass backout of gtkmozembed stuff?
<CheGuevara> Ubulette: regular apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<CheGuevara> (sorry was out shopping)
<Ubulette> [reed], yes
<Ubulette> asac, it's far too late for ~~cvs. we should not have let ~1.9b in.
<asac> ... for next bX we should fix the dailies
<asac> i think it should be ~1.9X~cvs :)
<asac> for Xpre
<Ubulette> it's too late. ~c > ~1
<asac> he?
<asac> what version do you have now?
<asac> 3.12.0~1.9b2+nobinonly
<asac> thats the version in archive (NEW)
<Ubulette> 3.12.0~cvs20071221t1057-0ubuntu1~fta2
<Ubulette> (binonly is gone)
<asac> so yeah ... you should just switch the versioning and append to the archive version
<asac> if you are ahead:
<Ubulette> ?
<asac>  3.12.0~1.9b3~cvs
<asac> if you feel more like you are apost
<asac> 3.12.0~1.9b2+cvs
<asac> but since we consider our builds "pre-releases" i would go for ~cvs
<asac> but i see the issue
<Ubulette> i don't understand why debian used ~1.9 in the 1st place. nss has its own version. it's 3.12.0 alpha 2b
<asac> point is it isn't tagged with an nss tag anymore
<asac> they use the FIREFOX tag
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> so there is no clear versioning except that its 3.12.0~something
<asac> mike choose the 1.9 from the firefox
<asac> aeh xul
<Ubulette> i'm stuck with 3.12.0~cvs unless i use an epoch
<asac> plesae keep it below 3.12.0 (without epoch) ... whatever comes
<asac> you could use 3.12.0~+cvs
<asac> its bad as it won't fit into archive versioning, but at least we have a chance to join the right versioning when 3.12.0 is final
<Ubulette> it's too late for 3.12.0, until final
<asac> which archives have the problem? your ppa?
<asac> mt ppa?
<Ubulette> both
<Ubulette> and my own repo but it doesn't matter
<asac> i don't get why you run into this replaces issue because of this ... cvs > 1.9 ... so the upgrade should work out well
<asac> i really think the above problem is due to a missing Replaces:
<armin76> asac: nsTextFrame.cpp:5144: error: 'SetUnichar' was not declared in this scope
<asac> so as long as we keep ~cvs in mt in sync with what is shipped in hardy ... and keep your nss at least ahead we shouldn't have any issues
<asac> armin76: right ... read what i said above: SetUnichar is defined in the patch you dropped :)
<armin76> what should be there instead?
<armin76> oh
<asac> which is why i thought that we should not use SetUnichar
<asac> if we need it we have to add the functio n... but i thought a memcpy should work well too
<asac> (because the code takes care for the right alignment)
<Ubulette> asac, mike used a Conflicts: << ~1.9b1
<Ubulette> not Replaces
<asac> yes, but conflicts is not really the right thing to express that the other package has to be removed before its unpacked
<asac> replaces is the right way to express that there is a file conflict
<asac> conflicts == doesn't work together ... replaces: == ships same files
<asac> but anyway ... in this definitly the versioning that bites us here ... right.
<Ubulette> CheGuevara, i've just pushed a new nss to my ppa, it should be ready in ~1h
<Ubulette> next, I'll push a new xul, to use the new nss/nspr so that "depends" are correct (useful for those cherry picking in PPAs)
<Ubulette> asac, I've packaged the long due thunderbird 2.0.0.9 for hardy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/3079/
<asac> * Use --disable-pedantic as glib 2.15.0 is not clean enough - update debian/rules
<asac> please file a bug about that
<asac> (against glib)
<Ubulette> bug 179119
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179119 in glib2.0 "glib 2.15 not clean with -pedantic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179119
<asac> the thing that makes me shiver is that it fails nowhere but in a .cpp file developed by mh
<asac> or did oyu see this error with xul/ffox trunk?
<asac> they use the mime thing as well ... but of course without this patch
<asac> but there should be other places in moz code where they include glib.h i guess
<asac> strange
<armin76> asac: i have nfc about C, so if you could please replace what should go there? :)
<asac> he :)
<asac> mozilla bug 161826
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 161826 in Layout: Fonts and Text "nsTextFrame::MeasureText()'s fast text measuring codepath crashes on RISC machines" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161826
<armin76> what?
<asac> wait a second
<asac> *cp2-- = PRUnichar(*cp1--);
<asac> armin76: ^^ ?
<armin76> okay, what was before, then
<armin76> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/layout/generic/nsTextFrame.cpp <- why it doesn't exist?
<asac> it doesn't exist because no patch has been landed at all
<asac> it was review-
<asac> which is why i would like to get it right :)
<armin76> err
<armin76> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=286275
<asac> from what i understand the new patch fixes the alignment before the SetUnichar is run
<armin76> that's the only thing i need?
<armin76> or i need the other patch as well?
<asac> so it shouldn't be needed
<asac> armin76: the idea is to just use that patch and don't use SetUnichar
<asac> if that crashes ... we have to pull in the SetUnichar implementation from the previous patch
<asac> the patch unfortunately was developed on top of the review- patc h... i asked mr. miller for clarification but he refused to give any answer saying "this all is monkey business" :)
<armin76> okay, but why nsTextFrame.cpp doesn't exist, if its in the tarball?
<asac> because it has been moved on trunk
<asac> you need to use branc
<armin76> oh
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.8/source/layout/generic/nsTextFrame.cpp
<armin76> thanks
<Ubulette> asac, what about mozclient, would you sponsor it or what ? revu is dead at the moment, or dying.. from inactivity or from boredom
<asac> hehe
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/Qrhu9p52.html
<asac> looks like what i would think
<asac> if it crashes we should add the SetUnichar
<asac> to the patch
<armin76> applies fine, starting to compile, will take 30mins or so
<armin76> http://blog.netscape.com/2007/12/28/end-of-support-for-netscape-web-browsers/
<Ubulette> I remember when i've built the 1st release of netscape
<Ubulette> i was using mosaic before
<Ubulette> well, there was no other choice at that time, mosaic was the 1st, then came netscape
<armin76> asac: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux sparc64; en-US; rv:1.8.1.11) Gecko/20071228 Firefox/2.0.0.11
<armin76> i'm going to build it without the patch
<Ubulette> asac, I don't get it.. you're doing icedove 2.0.0.9 ? what about tb 2.0.0.9 then ?
<asac> who says that i am not doing tbird?
<asac> i just want to sort out some pressing debian things first
<armin76> asac: rofl, without any patch it works anyway
<armin76> oh no
<armin76> it sigbus right now
<armin76> took a while, though
<armin76> lol
<armin76> it just gives randoms sigbus :D
<Ubulette> armin76, http://home.kairo.at/blog/2007-12/the_saga_continues
<Ubulette> it's everywhere: http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2007/12/aol-announces-end-of-support-for-netscape/
<armin76> asac: nah, same with the patch
<Ubulette> asac, please review & sponsor tb
<Ubulette> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.dev and http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/thunderbird_2.0.0.9+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> rev #51
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-29
<asac> armin76: ok, then pulling in the SetUnichar function and using that instead hopefully fixes it
<Ubulette> asac, you should retrigger a build of epiphany, it has been built against nspr/nss from xul (not system) so it's linked against .so, not against .so.[01].d
<asac> system xul is not yet in archive :)
<Ubulette> damn
<asac> once its in everything needs a respin
<Ubulette> remember you missed nssutil
<asac> i asked you if that causes any issues
<asac> i don't see any
<Ubulette> it did for me in xul trunk weeks ago, that's how i found out
<asac> which symptoms?
<Ubulette> missing symbols
<Ubulette> moved in nssutil
<asac> for which operations? it works here well
<asac> for xul 1.9 + ffox + gtkmozembed
<Ubulette> build time
<Ubulette> oh, i see. epiphany is broken because you did   -L/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9b1/lib -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4
<Ubulette> there're only .so in there even if system nspr is also installed
<Ubulette> too bad
<asac> i don't see the point you are trying to make
<Ubulette> nm
<asac> unfortunately ephy needs to link nspr directly ... which causes all this
<Ubulette> it could have worked with xul b1 + regular nspr using a different linking order
<Ubulette> but nm, it's not my mess^Wbusiness
<extracted> any one here know anything about subnetting ?
<tonyyarusso> extracted: um, some, but why asking here?
<armin76> asac: shrug, so i'm going to do that stuff
<armin76> asac: seems to work fine, let me paste you the patch
<readyx> give it to me baby - aha - aha!
<armin76> asac: http://rafb.net/p/gOCIKj67.html
<asac> armin76: is the GetUnichar part needed?
<asac> anyway: rock!
<armin76> asac: http://rafb.net/p/Pf6NJO18.html <- like that?
<asdsadsda> :D
<asac> armin76: no idea :) ... does it work?
<asac> i can upload to debian ... finaly!!!
<asac> (again)
<CheGuevara> congrats :P
<asac> armin76: :) ... looks good ... if you don
<asac> t get bus errors we should update the bugzilla bug
<armin76> asac: the latest patch seems to work fine
<asac> @time
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: December 29 2007, 14:40:10 - Next meeting: Edubuntu meeting in 3 days
<asac> armin76: the one without GetUnichar?
<asac> great!
<armin76> yeah
<asac> please test a bit longer ... who knows if the <<get>> bus error might be harder to trigger
<armin76> sure, doing that atm
<armin76> although without the patch it takes some seconds, maybe 30
<asac> no idea if it makes a difference, but try to visit unicode sites too
<armin76> sites with special characters like üéíóú?
<asac> depends ... they might use latin encoding ... at best go for some example unicode sites
<asac> http://www.alanwood.net/unicode/#links
<asac> http://www.alanwood.net/unicode/thai.html
<asac> http://www.alanwood.net/unicode/cjk_compatibility.html
<armin76> http://www.i18nguy.com/unicode-example.html <- i was using that
<armin76> those links work fine as well
<asac> ok looks good then ... do you use pango?
<armin76> yup
<asac> Ubulette: btw, i have permission to update kaze in debian
<asac> did we go ahead in ubuntu? or did we wait for debian? (can't remember exactly)
<armin76> asac: do you use external cairo?
<asac> for 2.x? yes!
<asac> for 2.x: pending
<asac> (waiting for someone to let new nss into the archive)
<asac> s/2.x: pe/3.x: pe/
<asac> cairo in ubuntu is ready for system-cairo on ffox 3
<armin76> remember to test my patch :P
<asac> sorry i forgot :(
<asac> which?
<asac> is there a bug?
<armin76> lame :P
<armin76> mozilla bug 409976
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 409976 in GFX: Thebes "Cairo in trunk gives SIGBUS on SPARC" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409976
<asac> no idea how to test :)
<armin76> well, just apply to your firefox tarball, compile with internal cairo, and try
<asac> we can include the patch if you want ... but we appear to have close to zero sparc desktop users
<asac> the "and try" is my problem
<asac> i have no access to sparc desktop
<welpie> well, but test on whatever you can
<asac> ah
<welpie> i know it works on sparc, but i don't want to break other arches
<asac> welpie: ?
<asac> hehe
<welpie> yeah, it's me
<asac> i thought so :)
<armin76_> testing ff on sparc :P
<asac> armin76_: i think attaching the actual patch might help :)
<armin76> nod
 * asac out shopping + food et al
<CheGuevara> has anyone tried building xulrunner against latest glib
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> CheGuevara, which glib ? i use the lastest in hardy, ie 2.15.0
<armin76> asac: i attached the patch
<Ubulette> asac, about epiphnay, even with a respin, it will ftbfs
<CheGuevara> Ubulette: yeah
<CheGuevara> does it build fine?
<CheGuevara> because we just encountered a problem when building kmplayer
<CheGuevara> which should affect glib as well
<CheGuevara> i mean
<CheGuevara> xulrunner as well
<CheGuevara> http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/glib?view=revision&revision=6185
<Ubulette> CheGuevara, sure. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11086860/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.xulrunner-1.9_1.9~b2%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<Ubulette> oh, that looks like my bug 179119
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179119 in glib2.0 "glib 2.15 not clean with -pedantic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179119
<CheGuevara> very likely :P
<CheGuevara> i am building an updated glib right now
<CheGuevara> Ubulette: do you mind looking at debdiff when its done building, since i am not exactly the packaging master
<Ubulette> sure, but remember i can't sponsor you
<CheGuevara> yeah i know :)
<CheGuevara> now at least it closes a bug :P
<Ubulette> asac, for epiphany, you need to patch m4/gecko.m4, or improve you xul1.9 patch a bit further
<CheGuevara> Ubulette: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11089726/glib.debdiff
<Ubulette> looks good. i would have named the patch differently but it's ok
<CheGuevara> ok thanks Ubulette
<Ubulette> asac, what about kaze ?
<Ubulette> btw, 0.5.1 has been released today
<asac> Ubulette: build error?
<asac> (ephy)
<Ubulette> asac, you will get that:
<Ubulette> checking whether we have a gtk 2 gecko build... yes
<Ubulette> checking whether we have a gecko debug build... no
<Ubulette> checking whether we have a xpcom glue... yes
<Ubulette> checking for gecko version... 1.9
<Ubulette> checking nspr in gecko... no
<Ubulette> checking nspr in system... yes
<Ubulette> checking whether we can compile and run XPCOM programs... no
<Ubulette> configure: error: Cannot compile and run XPCOM programs
<Ubulette> it's because the last test never uses -I/usr/include/nspr detected earlier
<asac> Ubulette: ah right
<asac> ok
<asac> i think thats fixed here already
<asac> Ubulette: you started to port kaze once ... can you give me what you got so far?
<Ubulette> hmm, i can't find my branch, neither on lp nor locally
<Ubulette> wtf?
<asac> Ubulette: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/ephy.ubulette.patch
<Ubulette> updated patch ?
<asac> yes
<asac> its not clean
<asac> the interdiff is:
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3091/
<asac> the important part for you is most likely line 30
<asac> and line 51-
<asac> if you xul has the fixed mozilla-nspr patch from the mozillateam branch then line 30 should be enough for the nspr thing
<asac> the rest was just some dirty hacking i did before i decided to fix xul .pc
<asac> (no clue which patch seb used ... i think he used something between this and the patch in gnome (which is the old.patch in the diff)
<asac> anyway ... replacing the full patch with this new one should be fine for system-nspr
<asac> well ... dpatch hell of course :)
<asac> aka no fold avail
<asac> no idea why interdiff strips whitespaces though :/
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3093/
<Ubulette> between seb and your new patch
<asac> you didn't use interdiff, right?
<Ubulette> no
<asac> yes ... but should be ok i guess
<asac> though unsure why seb does have the doc/reference/Makefile.am patch
<asac> i remember that i developed that for him in order to build the docs
<asac> doc/reference/tmpl/ephy-embed.sgml -> garbage of course
<asac> we need a fix for mozilla bug 408791
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408791 in Password Manager "nsLoginManagerPrompter.js does not work with TestGtkEmbed prompt." [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408791
<asac> so if you have some splendid idea :)
<armin76> http://dev.gentoo.org/~armin76/ffdialog.png <- i need a fix for that when compiling against xulrunner :P
<asac> could be everything
<asac> xul 1.9 + ffxo 3?
<armin76> yep
<armin76> however building it without a shared xulrunner, works fine
<armin76> weird, huh?
<asac> armin76: do you have all our patches?
<armin76> for xul? i have a lot :P
<CheGuevara> asac: is it possible for you to sponsor a glib2.0 upload, or do you only stick to mozilla stuff
<asac> CheGuevara: depends on what kind of fix it is
<CheGuevara> asac: bug 179119
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179119 in glib2.0 "glib 2.15 not clean with -pedantic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179119
<asac> +-      // g_print ("LOOPSTATE: subtest_running=%d subtest_io_pending=%d\n", subtest_running, subtest_io_pending);
<asac> is that really C99 ?
<CheGuevara> / comments are not allowed in C99
<CheGuevara> umm // i mean
<asac> you mean "not allowed in C95" =
<asac> ?
<asac> aeh whatever was before 99 :)
<CheGuevara> i am honestly not sure
<CheGuevara> i always thought that // was only dis-allowed in C99 though
<CheGuevara> oooh i am talking rubish
<asac> well ... i think its just the ;
<CheGuevara>  // was introduced in C99
<asac> the rest is glib code-convention
<CheGuevara> i was getting it the other way around
<asac> yeah ... thats what i mean ... but i am not even sure about that
<CheGuevara> C99 standard says it is :P
<CheGuevara> / style comments, ala C++, are now available in C99. A comment of this form starts with // and ends at the end of the line.
<CheGuevara> http://www.comeaucomputing.com/techtalk/c99/#slashslashcomments
<asac> ok
<CheGuevara> kmplayer fails to compile with
<CheGuevara> /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gtestutils.h:108: error: expected identifier or '(' before '/' token
<CheGuevara> /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gtestutils.h:109: error: expected identifier or '(' before '/' token
<asac> probably was available everywhere before it was standardized :)
<asac> they use -ansi ?
<CheGuevara> yeah
<CheGuevara> most weir thing kmplayer compiles perfectly fine locally with pbuilder
<CheGuevara> but fails on ubuntu build servers
<asac> hmm ... maybe you still have old compiler?
<asac> and 4.2 became more anal about this?
<CheGuevara> its a hardy pbuilder chroot
<CheGuevara> so it should be same as there :P
<CheGuevara> but the patch is basic and straight from upstream svn, so it shouldn't do any harm
<Ubulette> pedantic is anal about C using // which is supposed to be C++ only
<CheGuevara> yep
<asac> i wait a few minutes to see if someone from desktop team replies
<asac> otherwise i will sponsor this thing
<CheGuevara> weirdest thing we don't use pedantic in kmplayer
<CheGuevara> but it still fails
<CheGuevara> thats what puzzles me most
<asac> well ... pedantic in c++ appears to choke because of ;
<Ubulette> what other flags do you have ?
<asac> plain C appears to be pedantic when using -ansi
<CheGuevara> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11089417/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.kmplayer_1%3A0.10.0c-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> Ubulette: could build ephy?
<asac> with pre3?`
<asac> b3pre
<CheGuevara> yeah it must be -ansi then
<Ubulette> asac, locally yes. I've pushed it to my ppa
<CheGuevara> which still on't explain why its doesn't fail locally :P
<asac> Ubulette: fine ... does it work?
<CheGuevara> does gcc 4.2 set ansi by default?
<armin76> asac: i get unaligned access on ia64 with 3.0
<asac> armin76: in cairo?
<armin76> no
<armin76> cairo is okay, tested on ia64 and alpha, checking with amd64
<armin76> but it doesn't matter, on ia64 it doesn't segfault
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/y1747Y58.html
<asac> CheGuevara:  ls -l /etc/alternatives/c89
<asac> maybe your alternative points somewhere else? or CC=c89 is used on buildd by default ... otherwise: no clue :)
<CheGuevara> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 2007-12-29 13:58 /etc/alternatives/c89 -> /usr/bin/c89-gcc
<CheGuevara> $magic++
<CheGuevara> :P
<CheGuevara> asac: let me know when you upload please
<asac> CheGuevara: sure ... doing a testbuild of ice*
<CheGuevara> kk thanks :)
<asac> CheGuevara: uploaded
<asac> lets see how quick the idle buildd's kick in :)
<Ubulette> hope it's faster than ppas
<Ubulette> 1h15 avg in ppa just to enter the queue
<CheGuevara> w00t
<CheGuevara> thanks a lot asac
<Ubulette> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652917
<asac> no idea ... didn't change a thing
<Ubulette> could be anything
<asac> Ubulette: does ephy work?
<Ubulette> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/epihany.png
<asac> Ubulette: does the homepage work?
<Ubulette> homepage ?
<asac> do forms work? e.g. password manager
<asac> well ... you have the ubuntu homepage ... i don't have that because locale is not properly recognized
<asac> but my build might just be too old and %l is fixed upstream most likely
<Ubulette> i can login on lp
<asac> well ... does it remember your credentials?
<Ubulette> lp, yes.
<Ubulette> but seb complained about htaccess, not cookies auth
<Ubulette> hmm self signed certificates.. I get the same error as ff3 but how do I add the exception in epiphany ??
<Ubulette> crash
<asac> Ubulette: yes he complained about http auth ... but auto password in forms didn't work either
<Ubulette> start epiphany-browser, Edit / Personal data => click on properties => crash
<asac> most likely fixed by microb backout ... which is why i asked
<Ubulette> backout was post b2, i'm still running b2 here
<asac> great chpe landed a bunch of the xul fixes
 * asac updating patch
<Ubulette> strange, update manager still wants to upgrade epiphany-gecko
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Update-Manager.png
<Ubulette> over and over again
<asac> maybe let him do it?
<Ubulette> i did
<Ubulette> same for apt-get
<Ubulette> Preparing to replace epiphany-gecko 2.21.4-0ubuntu2+fta2 (using .../epiphany-gecko_2.21.4-0ubuntu2+fta2_i386.deb) ...
<asac> no idea ... if it doesn't go away by doing the upgrade
<asac> damn thing ... try to convince someone who didn't even try to build against xr 1.9 that we have no real choice but use the glue :)
<Ubulette> who ? mike ?
<asac> no chpe
<asac> he has no idea ... at least caillon stated that he wants -embedding in the end as well ... but fedora needs to figure out some things for lib32/lib64 mixed setups
<Ubulette> miro is damn too slow.
<Ubulette> 15~20sec of intense disk activity to have the 1st window
<asac> with the miro patch i provide?
<Ubulette> yes, but even without it. it's by design
<asac> ok
<asac> then i feel good
<asac> Ubulette: tbird is up ... sorry for the branch mess btw, but you started on top of a lame branch that didn't have all revisions
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3105/
<asac> you didn't have any missing symbols in pre?
<Ubulette> damn, i was about to push the pedantic thing
<asac> he?
<asac> the pedantic thing isn't needed anymore
<Ubulette> was test building from scratch
<asac> i didn't include it
<Ubulette> you could have told me you were working on that
<asac> Ubulette: what do you mean?
<Ubulette> i've lost 1h once again
<asac> on what?
<Ubulette> tb
<asac> sorry ... don't get what you were working on
<asac> dropping -pendantic change?
<Ubulette> yes, and testing it
<Ubulette> all for nothing :(
<asac> ok ... sorry about it ... i said above that i will do test builds before sponsoring ... you probably missed that :(
<Ubulette> no, i didn't
<Ubulette> you never mentioned tb
<asac> yeah ... i now see that that comment was in motu (because CheGuevara pinged me there)
<Ubulette> i've waited for glib to hit the repo, then i've updated & rebuilt tb, and i was about to push
<asac> yeah ... but the branch was lost anyway, because it started in the past
<Ubulette> I used your most recent public branch
<asac> which could have been prevented if you'd told me that you start working on a new tbird branch :)
<Ubulette> if you don't push your stuff, how people are supposed to know ?
<Ubulette> grrr, i'm pissed
<Ubulette> nm
<asac> your work has been reused ...  i cherry-picked the patches et al
<Ubulette> but once again, you took ownership while i requested sponsorship. tell me if you don't want to sponsor me.
<asac> and remember that i would have preferred to just use your branch ... so i suffered already from my lameness of not pushing the stable branch
<asac> i really don't get what you complain about ... your contributions are clearly acknowledged in the changelog
<asac> maybe its launchpad that leads you to the false impression that contributions within one changelog are worth less or something. this is a deficiency of launchpad for sure. Usually in team-maintenance people commit and add their changes to changelog. the one who uploads signs the release off by using dch -r
<Ubulette> it's not the 1st time that i complain about the exact same thing. if you're not happy with something, you should tell it publicly and give a chance to the contributor to fix it, instead of redoing it silently on your side and at the same time gaining ownership of almost everything. that's frustrating.
<Ubulette> i feel spoiled
<asac> i don't get ownership of anything
<Ubulette> where are my commits ?
<Ubulette> even from the changelogs, you did 2.0.0.9
<asac> and?
<Ubulette> and nothing. i just don't like that kind of practice
<Ubulette> i won't work on that ever again
<asac> so you would have preferred if i had told you that you need to redo everything based on the branch i forgot to push?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> at least ask me if i would like to do it
<asac> but again ... the name in the changelog just means: uploader
<asac> what is done by whome is annotated _in_ the changelog
<Ubulette> I remember i've asked you to sponsor it, you never said the branch was wrong or anything
<asac> yes ... because i didn't want to waste your time with these messy things
<Ubulette> but forget it, you clearly protect your job, i can understand it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-30
<Ubulette> damn, softokn3 should not be in /usr/lib/nss. is debian really testing its stuff?
<CheGuevara> what did i do
<armin76> heh
<armin76> working on mozilla stuff sucks, uh? :D
<asac> armin76: ?
<armin76> asac: it doesn't suck? :P
<asac> I'd say it depends :)
<armin76> well, i wasn't supposed to do mozilla stuff, i was only supposed to do the -bin stuff
<armin76> but everyone at the team left, so i'm alone
<asac> the -bin stuff? whats that?
<armin76> the binary provided by mozilla
<asac> ah
<asac> now look at this ... iceowl failed on powerpc and arm :/
<asac> http://buildd.debian.org/build.cgi?pkg=iceowl
<armin76> lol
<armin76> wtf is iceowl?
<asac> icedove however failed on s390 only
<armin76> sunbird?
<asac> sunbird yeah
<armin76> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: couldn't find library libxpcom.so
<asac> it looks like dpkg breakage
<armin76> i don't think any mozilla stuff will work on s390 :P
<asac> on arm C++ cannot create executables ... even though it works for icedove
<asac> thats too sucky ... so yes: it sucks ;)
<asac> armin76: do you have arm+powerpc avail?
<armin76> arm no, ppc yes
<asac> s390 ;) ?
<armin76> the arm dev box broke some weeks ago
<armin76> nope, but i could
<armin76> in fact i'm just asking to get access atm :P
<armin76> although i believe buidling mozilla on s390 is pointless
<armin76> doesn''t have display hardware
<asac> damn i forget to include the s390 patch for icedove
<asac> armin76: afaik redhat supports it
 * asac away getting drugs to kill this flu :(
<asac> armin76: could you attach the updated sparc patch to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161826
<asac> ?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 161826 in Layout: Fonts and Text "nsTextFrame::MeasureText()'s fast text measuring codepath crashes on RISC machines" [Critical,New]
<armin76> sure
<armin76> done
<Ubulette> what do you think about bug 145218 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145218 in firefox-3.0 ""Open with, Other" option should default to /usr/bin/" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145218
<asac> would be just a tiny improvement ... firefox 3 would deserve a gnome application selector.
<Ubulette> there's already one
<Ubulette> in prefs, "Applications"
<asac> thats something different
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff3-pref-applications.png
<asac> thats preferences ... not application selector ... when opening file in gnome users should get what you get in nautilus when right clicking and selecting "other application"
<Ubulette> the bug was about opening /usr/bin
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 408238
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408238 in Embedding: GTK Widget "back out unreviewed microb changes." [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408238
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-22
<gnomefreak> this might sound stupid, but is there a command to show what DE you are in?
 * gnomefreak is confused :(
<directhex> gnomefreak, "ps -ef" :p
<gnomefreak> bug 120848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120848 in iceape "When saving bookmarks there is no accept dialog" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120848
<gnomefreak> morning directhex
<directhex> hello
<gnomefreak> WTF is it with people filing Windows bugs in Launchpad :(
<directhex> gnomefreak, really?
<gnomefreak> yeah it was on a LInux bug that he complained abou it on windows
<directhex> because LP is nicer than bugzilla, and it's a packager's job to pass bugs upstream!
<gnomefreak> he doesnt run Linux AFAICT
<gnomefreak> what kernel is in Intrepid?
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling its 2.6.25 but i need someone to confirm this for me
<directhex> Linux osc-franzibald 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 22:15:32 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gnomefreak> thanks that is what i thought :)
<gnomefreak> bug 310145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310145 in firefox-3.0 "SIGABRT in firefox 3.0.5" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310145
<gnomefreak> ubufox needs to be updated for 3.1
<gnomefreak> xulrunner as well it seems
 * gnomefreak cant remember the damn bug :(
<asac> gnomefreak: hola
<gnomefreak> asac: for bug 305738 i can remove FlashGot.cpp if needed, I dont see any reason why we need to remove it but its simple enough to remove, doesnt make a difference to me, but i will remove DAP.cpp sometime today
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305738 in ubuntu "Please review and sponser flashgot " [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305738
<gnomefreak> asac: hello
<asac> gnomefreak: i think i sponsored a bunch of things
<asac> oh right
<asac> yeah ... at least remove DAP.cpp
<gnomefreak> yep you did
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> FlashGot.cpp has a license in it right?
<asac> what is it there for?
<asac> dont we need to build it?
<asac> gnomefreak: what extensions are left ... vimperator? anything else?
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20627354/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-armel.lightning-sunbird_0.8%2Bnobinon
<asac> +ly-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Nafallo> asac: let me guess. kahikatea?
<Nafallo> also, breaking urls == evil
<Nafallo> :-P
<asac> Nafallo: yes ... i wonder when my mutt changed his pref back to this ;)
<Nafallo> ah. podocarpus :-)
<Nafallo> so actual build failure ;-)
<asac> yep
<asac> usually its CHROOT-FULLY-EXPLODED
<asac> but this is really FAILEDTOBUILD
<Nafallo> hehe
<gnomefreak> asac: ill look as soon as i finish flashgot. there is a problem with vimperator sort of, I guess either we drop iceweasel-vimperator or make it transitional since it is in archive due to autosync (still dont like that idea)
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. please figure out what those .cpp files are for at all
<asac> gnomefreak: does flashgot work at all?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes so far i havent had issues
<asac> gnomefreak: can you try to add the .bzr-builddeb/default.conf file to flashgot (and the other outstanding extensions)?
<asac> i added that for you for all i uploaded ... in case you want to take a look
<gnomefreak> asac: ok will do
<asac> fta: +  * Temporarily disable ubuntu bookmarks patch, it needs some work
<asac> +    - update debian/patches/series
<asac> ?
<asac> fta: ah thats the additional ubuntu bookmarks and not the amazon code
<asac> right
<asac> gnomefreak: can you prepare a list of iceweasel syncs that need to be fixed for us?
<asac> (just reading one mail where you refer to them)
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> gnomefreak: mozvoikko ... you have time to review that?
<gnomefreak> yes is there a bug on it?
<gnomefreak> asac: how did you make the */default.conf? Im assuming you didnt make it by hand. brb smoke and make coffee
<asac> gnomefreak: yes by hand ... wait a second ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Bzr
<asac> search for bzr-builddeb
<asac> there
<asac> there are some hints
<asac> let me know if something isnt clear
<asac> gnomefreak: you can test that it works by removeing the tarball from tarballs/ and then just running bzr bd
<asac> usually you fix the export-upstream-revision in the bzr merge commit ... but its ok t oadd them just on top if they dont exist yet
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/1557884
<gnomefreak> ok ill look at it when im done. g/f needs help with something
<gnomefreak> i have officially forgot what i was doing :(
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 306229 for iceweasel packages that im aware of so far
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306229 in ubuntu "[Jaunty] Please remove all iceweasel packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306229
<gnomefreak> asac: once i make the .bzr-builddeb/default.conf do i push that change to .ubuntu or to .upstream branch?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, .ubuntu branch...
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thanks
<Jazzva> but it could be all in one branch, ie. you can extract .upstream branch from .ubuntu branch...
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, np
<fta> asac, yep, the bookmarks file is now a .in. it was too late yesterday and as xul was already in, i didn't want to let users with an unusable ff (gre mismatch)
<fta> asac, http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/browser/locales/generic/profile/bookmarks.html.in
<fta> i'll fix that today
<fta> btw, firefox-3.2 is now in my ppa
<gnomefreak> ok flashgot is done finally
<gnomefreak> asac: do you knwo what extensions you sponsored? this way i know what ones need .bzr-buildeb/*
<gnomefreak> ok someth9ing i was supposed to review
<fta> asac, mozilla bug 461979
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 461979 in General "make profile info easier to localize" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=461979
<gnomefreak> asac: i commented on bug 297169
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297169 in mozvoikko "mozvoikko depends on iceweasel, should depend on firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297169
 * gnomefreak caught up for today i think :)
<gnomefreak> ok caught up and gone for a while. things need to get done so i can go away for holidays
<asac> fta: -central is 3.1b3 for me ;)
<asac> where do you get 3.2 from?
<fta> i moved the mozclient file to the branches
<fta> mozcentral is 3.2a1pre
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-1.9.1 is 3.1b3pre
<asac> fta: strange for me its 3.1b3pre
<asac> changeset:   22982:8638a9d70d4e
<asac> tag:         qtip
<asac> tag:         tip
<asac> tag:         404314.attempt.lazy.menugenerated
<asac> user:        asac@tinya.personalfree.com
<asac> date:        Sat Dec 20 18:07:20 2008 +0100
<asac> summary:     [mq]: 404314.attempt.lazy.menugenerated
<asac> changeset:   22978:050ae62b7d9d
<asac> parent:      22977:0ee09d199a86
<asac> parent:      22976:8a97d8909df3
<asac> user:        Serge Gautherie <sgautherie.bz@free.fr>
<asac> date:        Sat Dec 20 05:12:18 2008 +0100
<asac> summary:     Merge for "Backed out changeset: 9990da98d7b7" of
<asac> let me check if i just missed a full rebiuld
<fta> well, compare http://hg.mozilla.org/index.cgi/mozilla-central and http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-1.9.1
<asac> fta: ok you are right ... i didnt rebuild browser/ for some time as it seems
<fta> i mean http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central and http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-1.9.1
<asac> fta: thanks for moving  branch logic to the branches
<asac> fta: so we probably need to SRU mozilla-devscripts in intrepid
<fta> you need m-d from my ppa, otherwise the no-bin will be broken
<asac> because 1.9.1 points to central
<fta> yep
<asac> did you look into flash?
<asac> (yet)
<fta> nope, not yet, i'm buried in my {X,nvidia,evo,rhythmbox,....} crashes, ff regressions, ...
<fta> .. p-a asserts
<fta> worse desktop experience in years
 * asac suffers for fta
<fta> bug 310611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310611 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in magazine_cache_push_magazine()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310611
<asac_the_bumber> bumb!
<asac> asac: nothing to bumb imo
<asac> except nss of course
<asac> @time berlin
<ubottu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: December 22 2008, 17:42:22 - Next meeting: Server Team in 23 hours 17 minutes
<asac_the_bumber> bumb
<asac> be more specific ;)
<BUGabundo1> asac: fta: any reason why jaunty lost the rebranding of FF3.1?
<BUGabundo1> its now called (again) minefield and not shiretoko
<fta> BUGabundo1, because it's a snapshot (b3pre), not a milestone (b2, b3, ..). it's an upstream requirement. if you prefer shiretoko, you can stick to the version in universe (b2).
<BUGabundo1> naaa
<BUGabundo1> I'm fine with it
<BUGabundo1> thought it was a bug fta
<fta> i preferred shiretoko but upstream complained, that's why.
<BUGabundo1> ok ok
<BUGabundo1> np fta
<armin76> lol
<fta> the side effect is that my ppa now has two minefields, 3.1 and 3.2
<BUGabundo1> 3.2 already? damn
<fta> a1pre
<BUGabundo1> fta: why does upstream requires the name? and why did we use shiretoko?
<[reed]> fta: that doesn't sound right
<[reed]> you should be able to use Shiretoko for 3.1
<[reed]> now that we've branched
<[reed]> who said otherwise?
<[reed]> we're using Shiretoko for pre builds
<[reed]> dunno why you can't!
<fta> [reed], lol, *you* complained several times
<[reed]> yeah, well
<[reed]> that's before we renamed stuff ourselves
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> unless you've heard differently from somebody else, feel free to use Shiretoko on 3.1
<Lns> asac: hey man, is there any way you can give me an update on where the /dev/random vs. urandom fix is in Ubuntu 8.04.1 yet? I sort of dropped the ball and am not sure where we left off.
<Lns> Also, can anyone comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/19033 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 19033 in firefox "systemwide default startup homepage ignored" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cwillu> '''terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'
<cwillu>   what():  std::bad_alloc'''
<cwillu> this is on ff-3.1b2 out of what's-his-name's ppa
<cwillu> fta
<cwillu> consistently happens every day or so
<cwillu> while ff is idle
 * cwillu installs some updates, and promises to come back again :p
<fta> [reed], ^^
<fta> cwillu, never heard of that bug
<cwillu> fta, I use firefox in a very stress-testy way :p
<fta> mozilla bug 413405
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 413405 in General "Limited memory causes Firefox 3.0 to fault and/or hang in many ways" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413405
<fta> cwillu, are you running out of memory?
<cwillu> unlikely
<cwillu> well, I guess it could be leaking, I've got 2.5 gigs though, and loads of swap
<cwillu> granted that my firefox processes usually sit at around 800mb, and judging from my currently free memory, it was at ~1.3gb when it died, which is definately larger than it should be
<cwillu> flash + flashblock are the only plugins I have active right now
 * cwillu misses firebug already :(
<fta> i usually have >150 tabs, no problem here
<cwillu> okay, I historically have gotten no sympathy out of #firefox, so I figured I'd mention it up front :)
<cwillu> any useful parms to pass in for debugging?
<cwillu> I'll just pipe to a file, and link it the next time I have a crash (if I have another crash)
<fta> firefox-3.x -g
<fta> let it die and try to obtain a trace
<fta> install firefox-3.x-dbg firsy
<fta> t
<cwillu> I usually run as -P -no-remote (I have an addiction to a really badly designed flash game that really needs to be in a seperate firefox if I want to be able to multitask at all)
<cwillu> (mentioned for completeness, just taking on -g to that)
<fta> -g must be 1st
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> k
<cwillu> see, this is why I ask :p
 * cwillu waits for ff to finish loading tabs, lest his session include 60 about:blanks the next time he reloads
<cwillu> ...on the off chance that bug hasn't been fixed yet
<fta> that's because i intercept -g in the launcher script
<fta> but only if it's in the 1st place
<cwillu> okay
<fta> * cwillu misses firebug already :( <= why ?
<fta> tried 1.4a ?
<cwillu> disabled it a little while back in case it was to blame
<cwillu> I'll give it a shot next week
<fta> 1.4.0a10 seems to be the last one
<fta> http://antennasoft.net/robcee/2008/12/17/firebug-in-firefox-31b2-and-beyond/
<cwillu> thanks
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> how do I work gdb again?
<cwillu> how do I work gdb again?
<fta_> r (run)
<cwillu> thanks
<cwillu> just figured it out too :p
<fta_> when it crashes, bt and bt f
<cwillu> k
<cwillu> segfault really early on
<cwillu> (fta ^^)
 * Lns bangs his head against the wall because he can't set a lockedPref for a homepage
<fta_> cwillu, got a backtrace ?
<cwillu> Cannot access memory at address 0xfe8c838f
<fta_> where?
<cwillu> right when I type bt
<cwillu> oh, nvm :p
<cwillu> #0  0xb7f92ba8 in ?? ()
<cwillu> #1  0xc085ffff in ?? ()
<fta_> hm, not very helpful
<fta_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind
<cwillu> silly question, but I didn't need to sudo anything here did I?
<fta_> nope
<fta_> never sudo firefox, it will f*k up your profile
<cwillu> was just wondering
<cwillu> I'm not running valgrind under gdb right?
<cwillu> well, tried with -g,
<cwillu> segfault again, very little in the valgrind output
<cwillu> well, tried with -g,
<cwillu> segfault again, very little in the valgrind output
<cwillu> running it again right now without the -g
<cwillu> G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly  valgrind -v --tool=memcheck --leak-check=full --num-callers=40 --log-file=valgrind.log firefox-3.1 -P -no-remote
<fta> don't use -g and valgrind at the same time
<fta> yep
<cwillu> shouldn't the log file be growing at some quick pace?
<cwillu> 3.8k, not growing at all
<cwillu> oops, nvm, bad a bad assumption
<cwillu> by the way, I didn't think anything of it at the time, but when I ran with -g, it seemed to hit 3 breakpoints before firefox actually fired up (hit enter to continue or q to quit)
<fta> another X crash. grrrr
<fta> reverting to nvidia-177..
<asac> kl
<asac> Lns: letes talk about that tomorrw
<Lns> asac: not sure if i'll be around tomorrow - did you see my latest comments in LP?
<asac> Lns: please, lets talk about that later this weeek ;)
<Lns> asac: I'm going to be on vacation for the rest of the week.. :(
<asac> Lns: hmm ... is it the homepage thing=
<asac> ?
<asac> Lns: look at ubufox package ... it has an example
<Lns> asac: no, sorry actually, this was the /dev/random issue
<asac> Lns: ah
 * Lns is dealing with multiple bugs  right now :)
<asac> well ... then lets talk next year ... currently i am not doing much good (too much beer ;))
<Lns> asac: lol!!! ok =) have good beer!
<asac> eh ... well, beer is over, but i am still drunk until i sleep i guess
<asac> cu later
<Lns> lol...ok. dont' do any coding until tomorrow! =p
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-23
<gnomefreak> asac: did we work out bug 227945?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227945 in firegpg "Please review and sponsor FireGPG extension for Firefox " [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227945
<gnomefreak> asac: you asked for a list of extensions that were ready, at this time i only have list of mine but i need a list of the ones you added .bzr-builddeb/default.conf so i can fix the rest of them
<gnomefreak> WTH is private browsing, and how do i use it
<gnomefreak> !info libnspr4-dev intrepid
<ubottu> libnspr4-dev (source: nspr): Development files for the NetScape Portable Runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 4.7.1+1.9-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 254 kB, installed size 1400 kB
<gnomefreak> ^^ fails to install
<gnomefreak> !info kompozer-dev
<ubottu> kompozer-dev (source: kompozer): KompoZer development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 2516 kB, installed size 20816 kB
 * gnomefreak getting sick of extension check from FF-3.2 everytime i open Firefox
<gnomefreak> not doing this today but im gonna grab info from some teams reposnses and update our page. also update our bugs page while im at it. but dont look for this until close to end of Jan.
<gnomefreak> the extension check only happens when clicking a link, if i start it from launcher it doesnt show up evverytime
<gnomefreak> i take that back it happens from launcher as well
<asac> Jazzva: did you get an info from archive admins about bugmail-extension?
<asac> debian bug 507455
<ubottu> Debian bug 507455 in icedove "The windows opened for attach file loops and I need to kill icedove" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/507455
<Jazzva> asac: yes. I already e-mailed upstream to ask about license file, but still no answer.
<Jazzva> (e-mail was sent few days ago)
<Jazzva> hmm... actually, I haven't mailed him yet. Dunno why I thought I did. I'll send him e-mail now...
<asac> Jazzva: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=470945
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 470945 in Policy "update AMO policy to require explicit (complete) license file in top level directory of .xpi" [Normal,New]
<asac> just filed
<asac> lets see
<Jazzva> i hope it will work :)
<Jazzva> asac: would it help if I add a comment that I fully support the request?
<asac> Jazzva: not sure ... at best CC yourself and let me know in case they ask something ;)
<asac> i should read that within 2 days usually ... but who knows ;)
<Jazzva> k
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-24
<gnomefreak> anyone using evolution?
<gnomefreak> what does ftw stand for
<cwillu> fta, two days, no crashes under valgrind, which would seem to suggest that an update fixed it
<cwillu> okay, seriously, session restore needs to stop recording about:sessionrestore as the current session
<gavin> hmm?
<gavin> it already does that
<cwillu> it's hilarious that restoring the sessionrestore allows you to restore the original session you wanted to restore in the first place, but ya
<cwillu> gavin, kill a simple firefox session, restore firefox, kill firefox again before you restore the session, and start firefox one more time, you'll see what I mean
<cwillu> s/restore firefox/restart firefox/
<gavin> oh, that's intentional
<cwillu> it's not a dataloss, but it's annoying :p
<gavin> if you're crashing multiple times, restoring the session automatically will make you end up in a crash-restore loop
<gavin> so we let you choose what to restore the second time
<cwillu> yes, but the third time, the selection screen only shows the previous selection screen in the list, which you have to restore in order to see the selection screen for your first session
<cwillu> I'm not talking about automatic restore
<gavin> what build are you using?
<gavin> I thought that bug was fixed
<cwillu> whatever fta's latest is
<gavin> mozilla bug 459651
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 459651 in Session Restore "about:sessionrestore shouldn't list about:sessionrestore as single tab to restore" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=459651
<cwillu> 3.1~b3~hg20081221r22451...
<cwillu> okay, just not in his ppa yet then
<gavin> it was fixed oct 14th
<gavin> that looks like a build from Dec 21st?
<cwillu> looks like
<gavin> should be in there
<cwillu> ah, I see the problem
<cwillu> it's looking for a single tab containing a session restore, and ff3.1 is currently opening the (non-existent) 'what's new' page every time as well, making it a two-tab session
<cwillu> """if (winData && winData.length == 1 && winData[0].tabs &&
<cwillu> """
<cwillu> winData[0].tabs[0].entries.length == 1 &&
<cwillu> winData[0].tabs[0].entries[0].url == "about:sessionrestore")
<gavin> ah, that will only happen on "first run"
<cwillu> it's happened every run for me so far
<gavin> i.e. if you shut down properly the first time, it won't happen
<cwillu> 'shut down properly'?
<gavin> quit firefox without killing it
<gavin> i.e. let it flush preferences to disk
<cwillu> because that ever happens
<gavin> ?
<cwillu> gah, why do apps insist on doing that?
<cwillu> write the prefs when they're set
<gavin> to improve performance for 99.9% of users at the expense of the crazy ones like you?
<cwillu> why the hell should I have to close and restart firefox just because I changed a setting?
<gavin> seems like a reasonable tradeoff to me :)
<cwillu> gavin, oooooo, performance win for something a user does less than .01% of the time?
<cwillu> :p
<gavin> we set prefs often
<gavin> not all pref sets are user-triggered
<cwillu> okay, but you already do file io on every page load, you do async writing of the entire session to do session saving
<cwillu> so I'm calling bs :p
<cwillu> """to improve performance for 99.9% of users at the expense of the crazy ones like you?"""  What, I'm the only one who keeps my email open all day? :p
<gavin> sure, we could periodically flush preferences
<gavin> in fact we often do
<gavin> (if you use the prefs dialog, for instance)
<cwillu> the first run pref didn't get flushed then, firefox uptime was 50 hours or so this last run
<gavin> that might be a ubuntu modification
<gavin> iirc they've customized some of the start page stuff
 * cwillu opens and closes the prefs page for good luck :p
 * cwillu feels an urge to poke gavin_ with a stick in #firefox
<gavin> gavin_ is far away
<cwillu> I'm imagining a certain xkcd comic (...extend...extend...extend...)
<cwillu> gavin, if it makes you feel any better, I think I'm coming down with a cold, so by this time tomorrow, I'm going to be comically miserable in a karmic sort of way
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-26
<Nukeador> &rights.pagetitle; entity is undefined in several locales giving a parse error.
<Nukeador> It's just in the Ubuntu package
<Nukeador>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/311608
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311608 in firefox-3.0 "Missing strings in Firefox 3.0.5" [Undecided,New]
 * directhex casually wonders whether an nspluginwrapper release not made from distilled faeces is on anyone's packaging TODO
<armin76> buntufail
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-27
<fta> Error: this.windowToFocus.content is null
<fta> Source File: file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.2a1pre/components/nsSessionStore.js
<fta> Line: 2153
<fta> (impossible to restore a session)
<jcastro> did some update change window management or something? I'm getting weird fullscreen thing in both jaunty and intrepid.
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/308897
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 308897 in compiz "new firefox windows take up entire screen" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> looks just like this
<gnomefreak> do we use #ubuntu-desktop for evolution questions or #evolution?
<gnomefreak> was X fixed?
<gnomefreak> bug 231679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231679 in flashplugin-nonfree "Have to restart firefox to view flash content" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231679
<gnomefreak> morning asac
<gnomefreak> bug 220340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220340 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 beta 5 won't import or restore bookmarks" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220340
<gnomefreak> bug 311530
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311530 in firefox-3.0 "firefox troubleshutting" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311530
<asac> hi
<fta> hi
<asac> fta: so it seems you survived christimas ;) ... hope you could get some rest
<fta> :)
<armin76> bumb
<fta> asac, when I hover a link, the url in the status bar is immediately replaced by "Done". this is annoying. Any idea what could be causing that?
<asac> fta: on shiretoko?
<asac> 3.2pre?
<asac> fta: is that for all tabs or just for some tabs?
<asac> statusbar info is usually a "push" ... if you see a done from a separate document would be interesting to see which that is
<fta> asac, on both 3.1 and 3.2
<fta> all tabs
<fta> even in safe mode
<asac> fta: what kind of special prefs do you have?
<asac> hmm gone ;)
<fta> X crashed, again
<asac> poor fta
<asac> you seem to suffer from jaunty ;)
<asac> fta: what gtk version do you have?
<fta> jaunty
<asac> i dont have that yet ;)
<fta> you should
 * asac feels lame ;)
<asac> yes
<asac> i was about to upgrade my main system
<asac> i have to keep the intrepid thing for a NM backport batch i still have to finish
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93849/
<asac> are those EE things harmless?
<fta> i tried the last 3 nvidia versions, nada. the new X hates me
<asac> fta: have you tried nv?
<asac> at least that shouldnt be as crashy i hope
<fta> yes, it crashes when i move a window slightly out of the viewscreen
<asac> so we are on 1.5.99 (git snapshot) again :/
<fta> totally useless for me
 * Jazzva thinks about upgrading to jaunty... safe, exciting :)?
<asac> for me it sounds like X is broken enough for you to cause all kind of wierd issues even in ffox
<asac> random X events ;)
<asac> i think i first have to uninstall bunch of crap
<Jazzva> heh :)
<asac> otherwise upgrade will take a day
<Jazzva> "ok... let's start work on that project... hmm, X crashed. that must be a sign not to work" :)
<fta> 2:1.5.3-1ubuntu1 was fine, since the 2:1.5.99.3-0ubuntu3 upgrade, i'm doomed
<asac> yeah ... sounds like a massive bump ;)
<asac> but be assured ... currently removing kde stuff
<asac> then i will upgrade ;)
<Jazzva> asac, two new patches for nspluginwrapper were published today. I'll prepare -0ubuntu2 later tonight, so you can upload it.
<Jazzva> but now to upgrade to jaunty...
<asac> Jazzva: do we need to prepatch it?
<asac> Jazzva: arent those committed to svn? maybe we are better off by merging that to bzr?
<Jazzva> I didn't pull the current trunk for 1.2.0, as Gwenole mentioned it's not really usable in one mail.
<Jazzva> what do you mean to "prepatch"?
<asac> Jazzva: prepatch -> add patches to debian/patches from mailing list
<asac> Jazzva: vs. merge new commits through means of svn/bzr
<Jazzva> ah, yes...
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1023039
<Jazzva> I would add them to debian/patches, and once trunk gets usable, we can remove them...
<asac> how maybe packages do you have installed?
<asac> dpkg -l  | grep ^ii | wc -l
<Jazzva> maybe=many?
<Jazzva> 1853
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: t?
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ dpkg -l  | grep ^ii | wc -l
<fta> 2171
<fta> fta@voyager:~ $ dpkg -l  | grep ^ii | wc -l
<fta> 1874
<fta> fta@cube:~ $ dpkg -l  | grep ^ii | wc -l
<fta> 1522
<asac> ok ... thanks ;) ... after removing kde stuff i have
<asac> dpkg -l  | grep ^ii | wc -l
<asac> 2675
<asac> i think i should remove some but its ok
<asac> hmmm ... any command line to upgrade (or just apt-get dist-upgrade ;))?
<fta> update-manager -c -d :)
<Jazzva> sed -i "s/intrepid/jaunty/g" /etc/apt/sources.list; apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; is what I do :)
<crimsun> fta: if you're running jaunty w/ proprietary Nvidia, you need to downgrade and pin (to) xserver-xorg (7.4~5ubuntu5), xserver-xorg-core (1.5.3-1ubuntu1), and xserver-xorg-input-evdev (2.0.99+git20080912-0ubuntu6). you may need to downgrade and pin (to) xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (0.15.2-0ubuntu7) if you have that hardware, too.
<fta> i use apt-get dist-upgrade
<asac> Jazzva: i guess dist-upgrade ;)
<asac> no upgrade
<Jazzva> yeah :)
<asac> fta: i think i always did ... wonder if its a good idea to do different now
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok going for dist-upgrade
<crimsun> fta: that's precisely the system i've been using for about a week across suspend-to-disk/resume just fine. i'm about to reboot for 2.6.28-4-generic, tho'.
<Jazzva> asac: it's just easier to me to spot dpkg breakages that way :)
<asac> what is 28-4?
<crimsun> asac: just newer kernel that begins the "move stuff out of initramfs back into linux" also rebased against 2.6.28 final.
<crimsun> part of the larger "improve boot times" specs
<asac> hmmm archive.ubuntu.com mirror is really bad for me the last few days
<fta> crimsun, is there a bug for that (x crashes with nvidia) that i can follow? so i'm not stuck forever
<asac> crimsun: is 2.6.28 final no?
<crimsun> asac: yes
<crimsun> fta: were you also experiencing the crashes w/ the previous jaunty X server?
<asac> so my 2.6.28-rc8 is outdatd ;)
<fta> crimsun, no, only in the last 10 days or so
<crimsun> fta: so only after you upgraded to the new X server with 1.6 abi?
<crimsun> asac: yeah, 91.189.88.45 and 91.189.88.46 seem to have some response time issues
<asac> now switched to german mirror ... only one listed as "up-to-date"
<asac> 1335 upgraded, 93 newly installed, 6 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<asac> Need to get 1346MB of archives.
<asac> After this operation, 502MB of additional disk space will be used.
<fta> crimsun, i don't remember exactly, i upgrade quite often, but i don't reboot/kill X when i can avoid it so i'm not sure what caused all my troubles
<asac> that sounds like an endless bump
<asac> why half a gig more space :(
<asac> bloatware
<fta> crimsun, i now have a second mouse cursor after a while, and shortly after, X crashes
<crimsun> fta: yeah, it sounds like you hit the abi bump. try downgrading those packages i mentioned
<crimsun> the 1.6 abi X server is extremely unstable for me regardless which Nvidia drivers i test (177.x, 180.x)
<fta> E: Version '7.4~5ubuntu5' for 'xserver-xorg' was not found
<crimsun> fta: you have to pull from lp
<fta> gasp
<crimsun> they're already superceded from the archive pool
<crimsun> yeah, it was a pita. that's what i was doing the week after uds.
<asac> i still have 20min to abort the upgrade ;)
<asac> is X busted for ati too?
<crimsun> asac: for fglrx? probably.
<asac> ati is good enough
<asac> fglrx doesnt even work for me in intrepid
<asac> no more games :(
<fta> asac, read the release notes of alpha 2
<crimsun> can't speak for either, actually. i've got awful geforce go hardware that only works with vesa or Nvidia :/
<asac> hmmm jaunty/main openoffice.org-writer 1:2.4.1
<asac> still no 3?
<crimsun> not yet, just in a ppa\
<fta> nope, we discussed that during uds
<fta> "not stable enough" was the reason invoked
<asac> there are outstanding MIRs
<asac> too
<asac> so wouldnt build i think
<asac> at least not if we dont demote ooo for a while
<asac> too bad ... mirror slows down
<asac> back to 30 minutes download time left
<Jazzva> asac: don't feel bad :). I have 2Mbps downlink, and 30 minutes left to finish... at the start there was 676MB of updates.
<asac> heh
<asac> back to 14min ETA ;)
<asac> 48% downloaded
<Jazzva> 41% downloaded... see what I'm talking about?
<asac> hehe
<jcastro> asac: heh I just upgraded yesterday
<asac> jcastro: brave ;) ... do you still have X?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> my desktop has nvidia so all the x stuff is still held back
<jcastro> but the laptop went without a hitch
<asac> lets hope that all the breakage is worth it and drivers finally get to decent state for ffox/cairo ;)
<asac> jcastro: ok ... nv doesnt work for you?
<jcastro> I need twinview so I never use nv
<Jazzva> I hope that bug with mic jack on inspiron 1525 is fixed in jaunty :)...
<Jazzva> crimsun: I wanted to ask you about that... I found the info to change the alsa model, but it didn't help (I forgot the name of the conf file). Also, it seems it was fixed in the kernel at one place, but the jack is still not working. Against which project should I report a bug?
<fta> crimsun, i have 36 broken packages now
<crimsun> fta: you need to downgrade the xserver-xorg-*, probably
<crimsun> fta: i removed all the irrelevant [for my hardware] xserver-xorg-*, so i only have xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-input-evdev, and xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed
<crimsun> Jazzva: linux
<crimsun> Jazzva: there's an existing bug report IIRC
<crimsun> i'm triaging linux [well, the @ubuntu-audio] later this afternoon
<crimsun> just spent an hour chasing down a localised change that was breaking gnome-session :/
<Jazzva> crimsun: I searched a month ago, there was something similar, but not the same back then... I will report if it still exists in jaunty
<Jazzva> (or try to find the bug you mentioned)
<crimsun> Jazzva: sure, i will probably give you a patch if it's still reproducible in 2.6.28-4-generic
<Jazzva> crimsun, thanks :D
<crimsun> now, reboot for me =)
<Jazzva> 10-20 packages left to download :)
<Jazzva> lilo? we're not using grub anymore?
<asac> Jazzva: probably your individual decision at some point ;)
<crimsun> (right, grub is the default)
<crimsun> ok, suspend-to-ram and suspend-to-disk [+ resume] both for my hardware in 2.6.28-4-generic
<crimsun> so, no current regressions from 2.6.28-3-generic
<Jazzva> asac: I never chose lilo :)
<crimsun> ok, now back to fixing pulseaudio =)
<[reed]> asac: mozilla bug 458612 -- looks like Mozilla says it's an Ubuntu problem
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 458612 in GFX: Thebes "(Ubuntu) system fontconfig settings override GNOME font rendering screen settings" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458612
<asac> [reed]: thought we already knew that ;)
<fta> it's my bug ;)
<[reed]> yeah, so fix it :)
<asac> fixing seems non-trivial
<asac> fta: can you document the current evaluation status somewhere?
<asac> hit bug 304417
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304417 in libgnome "package libgnome2-0 2.24.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man1/gnome-open.1.gz', which is also in package libgnome2-common" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304417
<asac> continued
<fta> crimsun, when playing openarena on my laptop, the sound is crappy for the 1st run, then p-a dies. it seems it also triggers an oops: http://paste.ubuntu.com/93897/ and when this happens, it's impossible to restart p-a
<asac> fta: thats a wireless stack thing
<fta> on my desktop, openarena and p-a are a bad couple too. p-a dies (asserts) quite easily
<fta> asac, maybe
<fta> let me find a trace when wifi is disabled with the kill switch
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93899/
<asac> fta: consider to unload the iwl modules
<asac> hmm
<Jazzva> hmm, looks like it's done
<asac> seems graphics driver related ;)
<asac> /build/buildd/linux-2.6.28/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915_gem.c
<asac> Jazzva: lucky you ;)
<asac> Jazzva: mine is still rumbling
<asac> tooo many packages ;)
<fta> asac, maybe but it's only when playing o-a, and the result is p-a dying
<asac> unpacking
<Jazzva> heh... just to check that lilo stuff, and then I'm off to reboot
<asac> fta: is oa crashing=
<asac> ?
<fta> sometimes
<fta> or freezing
<asac> fta: i mean. when pa breaks, does oa crash/freeze in advance?
<fta> but it used to work fine, and i'm quite sure it hasn't been updated in a while
<Jazzva> reboot
<fta> oa continues without sound but freezes on quit
<Jazzva> yay. everything's good so far...
<asac> anyone runs ext4?
 * Jazzva dinner
<crimsun> fta: what's at the top of backtrace when pa dies?
<fta> crimsun, a few secs before the oops, i see: pulseaudio[6242]: asyncmsgq.c: Assertion 'pa_asyncq_push(a->asyncq, &i, TRUE) == 0' failed at pulsecore/asyncmsgq.c:164, function pa_asyncmsgq_send(). Aborting.
<fta> crimsun, something like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/93909/
<crimsun> ok, will look at in a bit
<crimsun> so many bug e-mails :/
<Jazzva> crimsun, nope... mic jack still not working. I can just hear noise, whether mic is connected or not...
<crimsun> Jazzva: go ahead and file a bug affecting linux, and attach the output from http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<crimsun> (you'll need to download and execute it as a bash script)
<Jazzva> crimsun, thanks, I will...
<Jazzva> crimsun, bug 311817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311817 in linux "External microphone jack not working on Dell Inspiron 1525" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311817
<crimsun> Jazzva: are you referring to the mic-in or the actual mic built into the top of the screen?
<Jazzva> crimsun: internal microphone is working fine, I don't have the second one built in the top of the screen. I'm referring to the microphone jack, for the external microphone
<crimsun> Jazzva: your 1525 isn't a studio 15, is it?
<Jazzva> crimsun: I think that studio 15 is 1535, but they might be similar
<crimsun> right, i thought the 153x were, but i'm a bit behind on the dell model numbers
<Jazzva> crimsun: looking at the studio 15 spec, I would say they're pretty much the same (there is a small difference in CPU). they both say they use "High Definition Audio 2.0".
<crimsun> Jazzva: right, unfortunately that description is next to useless
<Jazzva> I know...
<crimsun> i pretty much have to read the codec dumps themselves, what a pita.
<fta> my laptop is also a 1525
<crimsun> fta: do you have the same issue with non-functional recording from mic?
<crimsun> (not built-in mic [front mic] but mic-in jack)
<fta> i don't know, i'm not using the mic
<crimsun> man, this sucks. to get you a test fix, i'll have to get you a new snd-hda-intel.ko.
<Jazzva> crimsun: I'm willing to help, if I can...
<crimsun> Jazzva: you'll need to be running 2.6.28-4-generic
<crimsun> ugh, here goes the 100 MB git pull
<[reed]> something is very broken on the latest ubuntu kernel
<[reed]> it continues to kill both my thinkpads
<crimsun> [reed]: on 2.6.28-4.5?
<[reed]> I've had to revert to an old kernel
<[reed]> no, the latest intrepid one
<[reed]> I don't dogfood my OS... I do enough dogfooding with my web browser ;)
<fta> crimsun, my chromium git tree is > 2G
<fta> 2.5G+
<crimsun> fta: 100 MB over a 14.4 kbps dialup is extremely painful
<fta> crimsun, last time I used 14.4k was > 15y ago
<fta> asac, the statusbar bug in firefox disappeared since i downgraded X
<crimsun> my hunch was that symptom was due to the x.org abi mismatch
<crimsun> (bug in the Nvidia driver)
<fta> i tried the latest nvidia driver too (from the nvidia website)
<fta> because at some point last week, all the nvidia drivers in jaunty caused X to crash at startup
<crimsun> fta: none of them are compatible with the new x.org server abi
<fta> crimsun, that i knew, but i was stuck in a corrupted console so i dropped splash from grub, rebooted and tried the driver from nvidia, and it worked.
<crimsun> right, disabling usplash works around the video mode programming bugs, but it'll still crash nondeterministically
<crimsun> (well, at least in my experience; ymmv)
<Jazzva> great... updated to 2.6.28-4 and wlan is not working :)
<crimsun> there's no l-r-m for -4.5 yet
<Jazzva> ah...
<Jazzva> when are they planned to come out?
<crimsun> as soon as they're accepted
<crimsun> source is currently in NEW queue due to abi bump and thus, new binary packages
<crimsun> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue
<Jazzva> thanks for the info
<crimsun> oh wait, i have linux-source. short circuit!
<rzr> asac: hi, do we also support epiphany ? I have a patch to merge for this on flashblock
<asac> rzr: how are flashblock and epiphany related?
<asac> or do you refer to ephys own flashblock (which it probably has)
<rzr> no it said to support mozilla one
<rzr> http://live.gnome.org/Epiphany/FlashBlock
<rzr> I can do this job for jaunty
<asac> rzr: hmm try to use toolkit@mozilla.org as target application
<asac> and install the flashblock extension in /usr/share/xulrunner-addons/extensions
<asac> instead of firefox-addons
 * rzr 's reading about toolkit@mozilla.org
<asac> rzr: use minversion 1.9 and maxversion 1.9.0.*
<asac> (if it works well with ffox 3.1 use max 1.9.1.*
<asac> )
<rzr> what a mess
<asac> why?
<asac> sounds straight forward ;)
<rzr> well too late to work on this ...
<rzr> maybe an other (free) time
<crimsun> Jazzva: ah crap, i just realized you're on i686
<Jazzva> crimsun, can I build the needed module?
<crimsun> Jazzva: oh well, instead of giving you the compiled kernel module, i'll give you the diff and walk you through compiling it in #ubuntu+1
<Jazzva> crimsun, the channel #ubuntu+1?
<Jazzva> crimsun: I'm there, feel free to start whenever you are ready :)
 * asac reboot 2.6.28
<asac> back
<fta> hm, the branding is wrong
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-28
<crimsun> one sound bug down, five million remaining
<fta> :)
<crimsun> should fix your recording with external mic, too, fta
<fta> i'd prefer the asserts and choppy sound bugs fixed 1st :P
<fta> asac, i have a problem with the branding.. the desktop icon is the abrowser icon unconditionally
<fta> asac, nm
<fta> crimsun, E: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy
<fta> E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_8086_27d8_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0 tsched=1"): initialization failed.
<fta> but:
<crimsun> hrm
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ sudo lsof -n | grep snd
<fta> mixer_app  9089        fta   26u      CHR      116,9                13165 /dev/snd/controlC0
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/94006/
<fta> crimsun, it crashed while playing o-a
<fta> Dec 28 02:26:54 ix last message repeated 101 times
<fta> Dec 28 02:26:54 ix pulseaudio[9029]: asyncmsgq.c: Assertion 'pa_asyncq_push(a->asyncq, &i, TRUE) == 0' failed at pulsecore/asyncmsgq.c:164, function pa_asyncmsgq_send(). Aborting.
<fta> i was packing a big tarball so it was with a lot of I/O
<crimsun> fta: thanks
<fta> but it's a dual core, it should not impact the sound
<asac> fta: mozilla bug 421611
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 421611 in Build Config "Need to be able to run tests on arbitrary build" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421611
<fta> asac, i'll read that tomorrow, too long :P
<fta> asac, btw, i no longer tweak APPNAME, the profile patch is now as simple as http://paste.ubuntu.com/94045/
<asac> good
<asac> if that gives what we want ;)
<asac> did they eliminate the "org/product" two-name constrainted finally?
<asac> s/org/vendor/
<fta> seems like it
<asac> damn so i managed to not trigger click event when this auto activation menu thing happens ... and then its not the cause :/
<asac> hell whats the reason ;)
<Jazzva> crimsun: noticed that you uploaded a new patch. I think I tried that now (started with trial & error method, removing stac92xx_set_config_reg(...) one by one),  but now I'm compiling again.
<fta> -4°C here, brrrr
<Jazzva> fta: same here... was -6 few hours ago.
<Jazzva> crimsun: I tried to copy over all stac92xx_set_config_reg(...) calls from DELL_STAC_BIOS case to DELL_STAC_3ST, and it didn't change anything. the sound was there, but external mic didn't work
<Jazzva> of course, I didn't change that SND_PCI_QUIRK from _3ST to _BIOS
<Jazzva> another reboot...
<fta> damn, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20771571/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2~a1~hg20081228r23135%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> /usr/bin/ld: libxul.so: hidden symbol `deflate' isn't defined
<crimsun> Jazzva: i'm fairly certain your issue with the original patch is caused by spdif collision
<crimsun> Jazzva: your codec's init setup is completely different, so you can't use the wholesale copying
<Jazzva> noticed that in the new patch, i have to reboot again to test _take3.diff
<crimsun> Jazzva: this is what i meant by serious regressions =)
<Jazzva> crimsun: heh :). brb
<Jazzva> crimsun: still fading out...
<crimsun> Jazzva: with take3?
<Jazzva> crimsun: is it possible that it is at some other place in the code, since I tried moving calls of stac92xx_set_... from DELL_STAC_BIOS to DELL_STAC_3ST, and it did nothing (as in the sound was there, no fading out, ext mic not working)
<Jazzva> crimsun: yes, take3
<crimsun> Jazzva: well, the problem is in the actual initialisation
<crimsun> Jazzva: all those were attempts to avoid having to rewrite an init verb table
<crimsun> looks like i'll have to look into that, though
<crimsun> Jazzva: per chance do you have a windows INF for that laptop?
<Jazzva> no, I don't think so. I can try to find it...
<Jazzva> crimsun: found two inf files on Dell's download site. I'll upload them and give you the links
<crimsun> great, thanks
<Jazzva> crimsun: thank you :)
<crimsun> this is going to suck
<crimsun> thanks to the reworking of the entire jack infrastructure, any work i do on this for jaunty is thrown away and already obsolete
<Jazzva> crimsun: this is gonna be changed soon?
<crimsun> Jazzva: it's already obsolete upstream
<crimsun> current git head has a _completely_ different jack infrastructure
<Jazzva> crimsun: ah... well, if you have to rewrite it later, maybe you don't need to work on it right now...
<crimsun> i mean, it's a good thing, because the whole jack thing was horrible (and you can see)
<crimsun> nah, i can rewrite it fairly easily against the new semantics
<crimsun> it's just fixing it against the old one that's going to hurt =)
<Jazzva> crimsun: www.jazzva.com/ubuntu/stwrt.inf and www.jazzva.com/ubuntu/stwrt64.inf
<crimsun> thanks
<Jazzva> np
<Jazzva> ok, off for another reboot, to return sound at least. and then off to sleep :). good night
<crimsun> oh man, i'm an idiot
<crimsun> Jazzva: ok, so forget the patches; i went back and read the data sheets
<crimsun> Jazzva: so 'Mic' is your built-in array (digital); 'Front Mic' is actually your _external mic_
<crimsun> completely different from the realtek semantics :/
 * gnomefreak realy hates stupid warning that cant be fixed localely
<gnomefreak> j evelution
<gnomefreak> camn
<gnomefreak> why are people closing our tasks because it was fixed upstream? that should not happen unless it hit our archives
<asac> gnomefreak: ++
<asac> saw that too
<asac> what was his name?
<gnomefreak> i commented on them
<asac> (i cant remember)
<gnomefreak> not sure off hand give me a minute
<asac> Martin Mai  i think
<asac> seems not
<asac> is tbird 3.0 gnome-support integration fixed?
<asac> fta_: ?
<gnomefreak> asac: Martin Mai
<asac> i am still on 2.0
<asac> gnomefreak: oh ... then i was really right ;)
<gnomefreak> im on 3.0 and havent seen -gnome-support problems
<gnomefreak> asac: yep i was just slow :)
<asac> gnomefreak: just tell him that thats wrong and he has to look at the "fixedx.x.x" tag to check whether it was rolled out to a versoin we ship
<asac> gnomefreak: a week or so ago gnome-support didnt work for http:// proto handler
<asac> e.g. firefox wouldnt open
<gnomefreak> i asked him if it was fixed in Ubuntu version and if i get answers i will open them as confirmed
<asac> gnomefreak: did you ask all extension authors for a license file?
<gnomefreak> brings me to google search page
<asac> seems like we will not be able to release things without that anymore
<asac> gnomefreak: you can check by looking in upstream task
<gnomefreak> asac: yes i have some that either refuse to answer or just havent yet its been over a month or 2
<asac> mozilla was "fixed3.0.5, verified 3.0.5" in whiteboard
<asac> if it was committed to that tversion
<asac> you can easily check that
<gnomefreak> all that i poushed to PPA are done and ready
<asac> by looking in bugzilla bug
<asac> gnomefreak: from the last batch there were a few rejections by archive admins
<asac> did you contact those? e.g. chatzillla
<gnomefreak> this is what i get from above link http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=http%3A%2F%2F+proto+handler
<gnomefreak> asac: i havent seen emails for them
<asac> gnomefreak: i think everything was rejected
<gnomefreak> shouldnt have been
<asac> gnomefreak: so we should go through all branches and see what hasnt a license file ... and ping
<asac> upstream
<gnomefreak> define upstream
<asac> author
<asac> extension author
<gnomefreak> auther rejected the packages?
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... archive admins
<asac> because of missing license in orig
<gnomefreak> none are missing if i put them on PPA
<asac> gnomefreak: dont understand what you mean
<gnomefreak> License.txt is there
<gnomefreak> in source
<asac> gnomefreak: probably not in .upstream
<asac> tree
<asac> only in .ubuntu
<gnomefreak> some are in dir. in source
<gnomefreak> we have copyright in debian dir
<asac> gnomefreak: yes thats not good enough ... "upstream" has to add license file to top level dir
<asac> so it is in the orig.tar.gz we produce
<gnomefreak> find me the ones that rejected and i will show you where it is
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: chatzilla
<asac> gnomefreak: i think pretty much all that i uploaded from you
<asac> were rejected because of upstrema doesnt have license file
<asac> well ... i mean in the recent past
<asac> flashgot too
<asac> i think
<asac> chatzilla nd flashgot
<asac> for now
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/extension_builds/chatzilla/work/chatzilla.ubuntu/compon
<gnomefreak> ents$
<gnomefreak> see that file for license
<asac> gnomefreak: where?
<gnomefreak> its a java file only one in there
<gnomefreak> in componeents
<asac> gnomefreak: doesnt really matter ... what we need is a upstream license in top level dir
<gnomefreak> chatzilla-service.js
<asac> and that needs to be in .upstream ... not just in ubuntu
<asac> gnomefreak: thats not a license file
<asac> gnomefreak: thats a file that has a license header ... but a license file needs to be named: "license.txt or COPYING or something" and requires the full license text
<gnomefreak> it has it in there as for separate one we cant add it to source and sutors all said they are there
<asac> gnomefreak: tell them that license headers in files are not explicit enough
<asac> gnomefreak: we need full license
<asac> in top level dir
<gnomefreak> it's in a license block. you want we can easily fix it but i dont if we should add it
<asac> gnomefreak: do you have mail exchange where author said that?
<asac> gnomefreak: license block isnt good enough ... we need full license in top level dir in a LICENSE.txt file
<gnomefreak> asac: not anymore i had posted them in pastebin but im sure they have been expired
<asac> gnomefreak: otherwise the things are left in limbo for us
<gnomefreak> do we add them?
<asac> gnomefreak: do you delete mail exchange?
<asac> gnomefreak: no authors have to
<asac> in their .xpi upload
<gnomefreak> asac: of course other wise i would have too much clutter in mail
<gnomefreak> that i will email them this week sometime
<gnomefreak> a list of the ones you tryed to push and were rejected would be nice
<asac> gnomefreak: you should really forward me if authors reject that idea
<asac> for whatever reason
<asac> so i can try to bug them too (maybe i have more luck)
<gnomefreak> i have 10 or so eextensions
<asac> gnomefreak: please check ... i just remember chatzill and flashgot
<asac> but i might have missed one or the other
<gnomefreak> asac: where do i look
<asac> gnomefreak: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-archive
<gnomefreak> i know you didnt push a few but i dont remember what ones they were,
<asac> thats where archive admins send reject mails
<asac> gnomefreak: i think i pushed all except those that have a bad  branch
<asac> (e.g. the one where you didnt have any .upstream branch)
<gnomefreak> asac: i have all upstream branches
<asac> gnomefreak: rejecting bugmail-extension   Jonathan Riddell
<asac> rejecting chatzilla   Jonathan Riddell
<asac> gnomefreak: those are the too i think
<asac> two
<gnomefreak> he rejected due to inceweasel-* already in archive
<gnomefreak> asac: read bug reports
<asac> gnomefreak: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-archive/2008-December/023517.html
<gnomefreak> he commented on them
<asac> gnomefreak: doesnt matter ... the rejection reason is in mail
<asac> above
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-archive/2008-December/023488.html
<gnomefreak> he should keep reasons the same
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont mind for bugs ;) ubuntu-archive counts
<gnomefreak> i commented about him rejecting due to iceweasel packages and after upload he rejected for a differnet reason
<asac> gnomefreak: i think i clarified to him that iceweasel isnt a problem
<asac> i think it was just a question
<gnomefreak> he should have said that on bug report so i would know
<asac> he rejected because of license
<gnomefreak> thats why they are there
<asac> gnomefreak: lets not end up in a meta debate ... as a matter of fact the license is missing ;)
<asac> everything else i would have punched through and kicked his ass for it ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: dont ask me why he does that
<gnomefreak> asac: will be fixed but i jus thought bug reports were ther for thast
<asac> gnomefreak: me too ... i didnt find any reject reason either until he pointed me to it
<gnomefreak> i will go and look at them all but i know for a fact atleasst one has it
<asac> gnomefreak: i asked him on -devel why he does it the way he did it
<asac> gnomefreak: the two packages above dont have it
<asac> please ask upstream and remember to CC me
<gnomefreak> firegpg has a COPY file
<asac> (at least i dont delete emails ;))
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. firegpg is already in  ;)
<gnomefreak> no it isnt
<asac> (i think)
<asac> gnomefreak: then it had a problem with the branch
<gnomefreak> W: Unable to locate package firegp
<asac> gnomefreak: i explained stuff in detail when i rejected it
<gnomefreak> oops forget e
<gnomefreak> hold on
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/extension_builds/firegpg/work/firegpg.ubuntu$ policy firegpg
<gnomefreak> W: Unable to locate package firegpg
<asac> gnomefreak: i rejected a branch because you didnt do bzr merge for new upstream sources
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/extension_builds/flashgot/work/flashgot.ubuntu$ ls
<asac> not sure if that was firegpg
<gnomefreak> FlashGot_License.txt
<asac> thats good
<gnomefreak> but rejected
<gnomefreak> for that reason
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. because there are non-free things in there
<gnomefreak> 2 off top of looking due to placement of extensions in my dir
<gnomefreak> they were removed
<gnomefreak> se branch or changelog
<asac> gnomefreak: not in the branch that i looked at
<asac> there were still files with non-free license in it
<gnomefreak> what ones?
<asac> gnomefreak: dont know out of my mind ... i gave you detailed reasons in my merge reject
 * gnomefreak didnt see any other ones that were obvious
<asac> iirc
<asac> gnomefreak: lets do it this way:
<asac> 1. you give me a list of branches that you hav that are still not sponsored
<asac> 2. i send you mail for each branch what is wrong
<asac> 3. you keep those mails and dont delete them ;)
<asac> does that work?
<gnomefreak> yes i will email them to you
<gnomefreak> since you stated all were rejected i will send you all of them, not sure what ones you havent pushed
<asac> thanks
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> upstream or ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu should be fine
<gnomefreak> i see chatzilla issue. when i asked for merge you said just overwrite mine with devels and devels didnt have my changes
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/flashgot.ubuntu is good no?
<asac> gnomefreak: let me check
<asac> gnomefreak: chatzilla is technically good ... just missing license in top level
<asac> of .upstream
<asac> gnomefreak: the files you removed need to be removed from .upstream
<asac> not from .ubuntu
<asac> (in flashgot)
<gnomefreak> asac: it has the COPYING file in top level
<gnomefreak> but i will fix branches since i still have my .ubuntu dirs just renamed
<gnomefreak> and you can merge them at that point
<gnomefreak> sorry chatzills is the components file
<gnomefreak> i think it was flashgot witht eh COPYING file but i will work on this this week sometime. i have bad days monday and tuesday due to somethign with my goddaughter that i really need to take care of but you will get meail this week
<gnomefreak> i have to get moving today or i wont get anything donw
<gnomefreak> done
<gnomefreak> adding to my to do list
<asac> gnomefreak: flashgot you have to fix the .upstream branch .... and then merge that to the .ubuntu branch
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> (yes there is no upstream branch, but yo ucan get it by branching revision 1)
<gnomefreak> it only has 1 revision i have .ubuntu branch fixed but i will merge them once i fix upstream
<gnomefreak> 5. Fix upstream Flashgot branch than merge with ubuntu branch
<gnomefreak> 6. send email to Alexander with all branches for extensions
<gnomefreak> &  Check all for license.txt or COPYING files in top level dir.
<gnomefreak> 7. If none send email to autors to add one
<gnomefreak> am i forgetting somethiing?
<gnomefreak> first 4 is wiki work
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for the day atleast most of it
<Jazzva> crimsun: if I set "Digital Input Source" to "Analog Inputs", then "Mic" in "Input Source" is built-in front mic, and "Front Mic" is external mic. I don't think I have that digital mic array, as I think those are in the top of the display. I can set "Digital Input Source" to "Digital Mic 1" or "Digital Mic 2", too, but I don't think it does anything.
<fta> <asac> gnomefreak: a week or so ago gnome-support didnt work for http:// proto handler <= iirc, i didn't have gnome-support installed
<fta> [reed], http://pastebin.mozilla.org/600547  rings a bell?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/94392/
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> [reed], http://hg.mozilla.org/ is dead :(
<gavin> works for me
<fta> 500 Can't connect to hg.mozilla.org:80 (connect: timeout)
<gavin> and most people in #developers
<gavin> perhaps you were blocked for spidering it or something?
<gavin> file a bug at bmo in mozillal.org::Server Operations with your external IP?
<fta> nope
<fta> same from work and from home, different networks
<gavin> try dm-hg01.mozilla.org or dm-hg02.mozilla.org ?
<fta> same
<fta> looks like a routing issue. it dies somewhere in level3 near Washington
<gavin> weird
<fta> it's back
<fta> why are the dates going backward ????
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/shortlog/db553f94394c
<fta> everything after 2008-12-26 00:15 +0100 is in the past !???
<gavin> those are commit times
<gavin> as in local committs
<gavin> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/pushloghtml has the push dates
<asac> fta: zip hidden?
<asac> fta: btw, i reproduced your issue
<fta> asac, which one?
<asac> fta: immediate "Done" in status bar
<asac> fta: it went away with prefetch-next = false
<fta> great
<fta> hm
<asac> fta: interestingly it doesnt happen here with prefetch-next = true
<asac> so must be a combination of prefetch + new X i guess
<asac> which is somewhat strange
<asac> network.prefetch-next
<fta> did you file a bug?
<fta> or find one?
<asac> i searched ... didnt find one yet.
<asac> i wanted to evaluate it a bit more
<asac> a bit unfortunate that it doesnt happen here where i have a ready for debug debug build :/
<fta> i'm trying to isolate the ftbfs...
<fta> 23071..23135
<asac> i think i have to produce a debug  build
<asac> fta: is there something like hg revert?
<asac> i currently do hg diff | patch -R -p1 ;)
<asac> that cant be right
<asac> at least i am using hg quilt queues ;)
<asac> Bug 294712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294712 in firefox "Firefox does not display images when "Show image" is selected if auto display of images is disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294712
<fta> mozilla bug 470571
<ubottu> Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #470571: NotPermitted
<fta> mozilla bug 432025
<ubottu> Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #432025: NotPermitted
<fta> grr
<asac> that seems really broken
<asac> interesting tha there is no upstream bug
<fta> ?
<asac> the bug from above ;)
<asac> the show image thing (reloadimage in 3.2)
<asac> fta: do you know how this is ment to work?
<asac> i mean you have the toggle image thing in context menu
<asac> but that is basically a "blacklist" .. however, there is also preference for not displaying images by default and then maintaining a whitelist
<asac> ;)
<asac> i think the "Reload Image" button in context menu is supposed to enable images temporarily
<asac> does that mean "just for this reload allow load of image"?
<asac> or does that mean: now enable site (for how long?)
<fta> hm, there's no "Show image"
<asac> fta: yes in 3.2 its called "Reload Image" ;)
<asac> but it has the same underlying broken code
<asac> that doesnt do much
<asac> it reloads the frame, but doesnt change any permission or anything
<asac>  but that menu entry is only there if you disable images by default
<asac> so i guess its really meaning "reload and show image"
<asac> maybe its supposed to mean: "fetch image now"
<asac> yes. i think thats what it means
<fta> if you re-enable the pref, "Reload Image" makes sense
<asac> damn i think i fond it ;)
<asac> fta: why reload image? reload suggests that the image is refreshed imo. what it means is: "Display Image"
<asac> dont you think so ?
<fta> my ftbfs is in there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/94556/
<asac> fta: the ftbfs still looks like system-zip related
<asac> have you tried to use in-source zip?
<asac> or isnt deflate/inflate zip stuff?
<asac> hmm
<fta> zlib
<asac> yes
<asac> so yeah
<asac> fta: search the dist/ tree ... is there a zlib header floating around in failed build tree?
<asac> mozilla bug 457170
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 457170 in Tabbed Browser ""Show image" context menu doesn't work when "Load images automatically" is OFF" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=457170
 * gavin dupes it to mozilla bug 417545
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 417545 in General "Ignore image blocking status for the Show Image menu item" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417545
<asac> gavin: is ther enothing better than  general?
<asac> ;)
<asac> ah its assigned at least
<gavin> what component it's in doesn't matter that much
<gavin> tabbed browser isn't any more likely to be noticed than general
<asac> heh ok.
<fta> asac, it doesn't make sense... http://paste.ubuntu.com/94591/
<fta> seems this is the one: http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/8eb5a5b83a93
<fta> gavin, how do I get the details ???
<gavin> find the changeset within that merge that caused it?
<gavin> hg bisect can help
<gavin> oh, it's the merge changeset itself?
<gavin> find the parent that's responsible then
<gavin> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/edd031c8937c or http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/fd979c3768df
<fta> hmm
<gavin> it's the non-default one presumably
<fta> i'm not sure i understand what that 8eb5a5b83a93 commit is. i can't make head or tail of that hg log tree.
<gavin> hg glog is useful
<gavin> you need to enable it though in your .hgrc
<fta> damn, this is a 9 levels merge
<fta> i give up
<gavin> are you using hg bisect?
<gavin> it mostly handles dealing with merges and stuff for you
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-21
<micahg> Firefox 3.5 is the most popular browser: http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser_version-ww-weekly-200927-200951
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<leoquant> security updates to FireFox 3.0.x in Ubuntu 8.04
<leoquant> have
<leoquant> <leoquant> been based on security updates from upstream (Mozilla project
<leoquant>  the stream of security updates from upstream is about to stop?
<leoquant> is this correct?
<leoquant> does ubuntu 8.0.4 comes with a brand newe version?
<leoquant> *new
<BUGabundo_work> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.5): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 128 kB
<BUGabundo_work> !info hardy firefox
<ubottu> 'firefox' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<BUGabundo_work> !info firefox hardy
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 65 kB, installed size 120 kB
<BUGabundo_work> !info firefox hardy-backports
<ubottu> Package firefox does not exist in hardy-backports
<BUGabundo_work> !info firefox hardy-updates
<ubottu> 'hardy-updates' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<BUGabundo_work> abh
<leoquant> !info firefox hardy 8.04.4
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 65 kB, installed size 120 kB
<[reed]> leoquant: Firefox 3.0.x will be EOL'd by upstream soon (January)
<[reed]> especially considering Firefox 3.5.x is the current stable version, and Firefox 3.6.x will be coming out soon
<leoquant> [reed] thx
<leoquant> that means a 3.5.x in 8.04.4....
<leoquant> or ubuntu provides this sec. related updates in 3.0.x ?
<nicorio> H. I don't know if this is the right place for this. My question is about Thunderbird. Is it possible to search for a string inside the attachment ? (plugin or any other solution)
<micahg> asac: ping re ff update patch
<Rotwang> hi
<Rotwang> Ive got problem with my thunderbird
<Rotwang> mails from befor 12th December dissapeared from my Inbox
<Rotwang> why's that?
<micahg> Rotwang: idk, what happened on the 12th?
<Rotwang> no idea
<Rotwang> here at my workplace thunderbird is used very extensively
<Rotwang> one of the workers here have this problem
<Rotwang> and i have no idea why it could just dissapear from Inbox
<Rotwang> is it possible that Inbox file was too huge?
<micahg> shouldn't be
<Rotwang> the messages was listed in thunderbird but couldnt be opened
<Rotwang> after indexing folder, theyve dissapeard
<Rotwang> ive checked if any options that make thunderbird to delete messages was turned on, but they wasnt
<micahg> Rotwang which version?
<Rotwang> 2.0.0.22
<micahg> Rotwang: have you tried 2.0.023?
<micahg> that's been out for a while
<Rotwang> i cannot update thunderbird
<Rotwang> im just a help desk technician
<Rotwang> but i wonder why it dissapeard
<Rotwang> any ideas?
<micahg> hmmm, well the only fix in 2.0.0.23 was a security fix
<micahg> Rotwang: is it imap or pop?
<Rotwang> pop
<micahg> Rotwang: pop with save on server?
<Rotwang> without
<micahg> wow
<Rotwang> why wow?
<micahg> ok, can you check the thunderbird profile to see if the messages are there?
<micahg> Rotwang: no copies
<Rotwang> micahg: how do i do it?
<micahg> Rotwang: I'm assuming this is on Ubuntu?
<Rotwang> ive grepped many times mozilla folder for 11 Dec
<Rotwang> micahg: sure
<Rotwang> Ubuntu 9.04
<micahg> in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird, there should be a profile directory
<micahg> inside that profile directory, there should be a Mail directory, then inside that there should be a Local Folders directory
<micahg> then try the command: head Inbox
<micahg> see what date the first message is
<Rotwang> 12 Dec
<Rotwang> btw, ive checked auth.log it seems noone logged to that machine at 12 Dec
<Rotwang> the worst is, I have no idea why that happened
<Rotwang> well, maybe there is some info i could provide to debug this?
<Rotwang> ive got root access
<micahg> Rotwang: well, the messages seem gone then unless they were moved to another folder
<micahg> asac: would it be ok to pull dh_xulrunner from debian and add it to xul-1.9.1-dev?
<mbana> hi, do you know why dejavu sans mono is insisting on using hintslight not hintfull despite me setting it explicitly in .fonts.conf but i have the the appearance in gnome set to hintslight.  hope that makes sense
<fta> asac, micahg: any idea for a name for my bot? to go with this logo: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ppabot-192-192.png
<micahg> FabBot?
<micahg> nice graphic :)
<fta> too bad it doesn't render well in 14x14 :(
<fta> maybe debbot, or debot
<fta> dabot?
<micahg> dappabot?
<micahg> or deppabot?
<fta> no, not ppa, the bot is not limited to ppas, you can use it to maintain a package in the repo
<micahg> oh, ok
<micahg> fta: how about dubot?
<micahg> Debian Upload BOt
<fta> for a while, before the ppa even existed, i was maintaining ff with it
<fta> hm, nice
<micahg> or dpmb (debian package maintenance bot)
<fta> dubot sounds french to me
<fta> drobotik?
<micahg> fta: is there anything wrong with something french sounding?
<fta> nope
<micahg> fta: have you talked with asac today?
<fta> nope
<fta> holidays
<micahg> ah, so he's off this week?
<fta> he didn't say, but i guess so
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so, should I just patch ff37 in the mean time and talk about dropping the patch when he gets back
<fta> do it, we can always revert if he wants to
<micahg> fta: patch it or drop it?
<fta> drop it
<micahg> fta: ok
<micahg> fta: did you see my message about prism yesterday?
<fta> i wanted to check if it's not a bug in my bot, but i didn't have time
<micahg> ok
<micahg> [reed]: do I need to have someone push the patches that I asked for approval for?
<fta> jcastro, ripps: http://identi.ca/conversation/17175657#notice-17190196
<fta> if you have suggestions..
<jcastro> fta: ooh, I will think hard!
<jcastro> http://www.morewords.com/contains/bot/
<jcastro> fta: bottleneck would be awesome, because of what it does to launchpad!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-22
<fta> something not negative if possible :P
<fta> or a nickname without bot in it but suiting the avatar
<fta> no rush, i won't do it tonight
<ripps> fta: ppacron?
<ripps> debcron-bot?
<micahg> [reed]: what do I do if I have a stacktrace for TB2 that matches one for FF2 that was resolved WFM
<[reed]> what is it? and what bug?
<[reed]> do you have STR?
<micahg> STR?
<micahg> [reed]: ?
<gavin> [reed]: ?
<micahg> bug 488640 and mozilla 361835
<ubottu> Bug 488640 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/488640 is private
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 361835 in General "crash SEGV [@ nsCxPusher::Pop() ] during startup" [Critical,Resolved: worksforme] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=361835
<micahg> ugh, let me make that TB bug public
<micahg> ok, it's public now
<micahg> gavin: here's the Q I asked [reed]: what do I do if I have a stacktrace for TB2 that matches one for FF2 that was resolved WFM
<gavin> assume it was fixed? :)
<gavin> upgrade to tb3?
 * gavin is kidding
<gavin> not sure what context you're asking in
<micahg> well, can I move to TB and reopen?
<micahg> or should I file another bug in TB?
<micahg> I started searching crash-stats.mozilla.com for crash reports
<micahg> that's how I found it
<gavin> well, it's unlikely that the problem would be fixed in tb2 unless it's very serious
<gavin> given that 1.8 has been almost entirely abandoned
<gavin> (especially now that tb3 is out)
<micahg> gavin: ok, I'll ask the user if it's persistent or a one time thing
<gavin> you 'd probably want to file a new TB bug, mark it 1.8 only, and reference 361835
<gavin> but like I said, odds of it being fixed are near-zero
<micahg> gavin: ok, if the you confirms it's recurring, I'll do that
<micahg> oops
<micahg> if the user *
<gavin> ok
<micahg> gavin: thanks
<gavin> np
<micahg> gavin: do you know about other TB stuff?
<micahg> or should I go ask TB-devs
<micahg> I have another crash that's a private bugzilla bug
<gavin> I know about TB stuff generally
<gavin> (or even mozilla stuff generally)
<micahg> ok, so there's an Ubuntu crash (2.0.0.23) that matches a windows BT on 3.0b4
<gavin> not an expert on tb specific front-end code, though
<micahg> but the bugzilla bug is private and I can't see anything
<gavin> what's the mozilla bug?
<gavin> (I'm in the mozilla security group)
<micahg> mozilla 505221
<ubottu> Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #505221: NotPermitted
<gavin> that bug is fixed in tb3, waiting for approval for tb2.0.0.x
<micahg> gavin: would it be appropriate for me to add it as upstream in LP even though the status can't be seen?
<micahg> or will it ever be public?
<gavin> I can't comment on LP-appropriateness, I have no idea :)
<micahg> gavin: can I assume it'll be made public if/when appropriate
<gavin> it will be public once the fix is released to 1.8.1 users or that branch is EOLd, presumably
<gavin> yes
<micahg> or not at all
<micahg> ok, I'll put it in, but in LP it won't be public so I guess it won't matter :)
<micahg> gavin: how much of the stacktrace should match for crash matches?
<micahg> The top 6 function calls match in this case
<gavin> there's no hard-and-fast rule
<micahg> that's what asac told me :)
<gavin> it's possible for bugs to have different causes with the exact same stack trace
<gavin> (though uncommon)
<micahg> how about in this casE?
<gavin> where's the LP stack trace?
<micahg> can I subscribe you to the bug?
<micahg> what's your LP nick?
<gavin> umm, gavin-sharp I think
<gavin> or gavin_sharp?
<gavin> https://launchpad.net/~gavin-sharp
<micahg> bug 487541
<ubottu> Bug 487541 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/487541 is private
<gavin> that looks consistent with the bug being fixed in mozilla 505221
<ubottu> Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #505221: NotPermitted
<micahg> ok gavin, thanks
<micahg> gavin: can I ping you if I run into something like this again?>
<gavin> sure
<micahg> ok, rgeat
<micahg> I'm trying to clean up TB bugs in LP before I finish TB3 for Lucid so I can close all the bugs
<micahg> gavin: BTW, that bug is fixed in TB3 release or 3.0.1?
<gavin> tb3
<micahg> ok, great, that's what I marked
<micahg> gavin, regarding mozilla 534663, are the keywords stored in the search engine files?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 534663 in Search "[ubuntu] updates overwrite/erases defined keywords for default search engines" [Minor,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=534663
<gavin> no
<gavin> they're stored in search.sqlite in the profile
<gavin> and associated with the plugin using its filename
<micahg> gavin: filename or full path?
<gavin> filename if in the profile or appdir, full path otherwise
<gavin> (in particular, full path for extension-shipped plugins)
<gavin> (which AIUI is what ubuntu releases use)
<gavin> it's pretty unusual for extension on-disk locations to change
<gavin> so the search service doesn't handle that case
<micahg> gavin: we actually don't store them directly in the install dir probably for that reason
<gavin> for what reason?
<micahg> because of the path issues
<micahg> we symlink the searchplugins dir in the ff dir
<micahg> but they are stored else where
<micahg> we store them here: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=534663
<micahg> oops
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 534663 in Search "[ubuntu] updates overwrite/erases defined keywords for default search engines" [Minor,New]
<micahg> we store them here: /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/en-US/
<gavin> I'm not sure what "path issues" you're referring to
<gavin> the only issues I'm aware of are a result of _not_ storing them in the appdir
<micahg> gavin: the moving paths for ff dir in ubuntu
<gavin> oh, I see
<gavin> you mean that you've tried to work around 534663 by not storing them in the appdir?
<micahg> so, is there anything we can do to make the path show where the plugins actually are which doesn't change
<micahg> so it seems
<gavin> I guess it depends on the location of the extension more than it does the location of the actual plugin files
<gavin> though if you're saying that you just symlink them into the app dir, then that theory isn't valid anymore
<micahg> gavin: well, I guess the app looks in the app dir...can we have the path resolve the symlink before storing in the sqlite db?
<micahg> so that it stores the actual path?
<gavin> the problem is the opposite
<gavin> we don't want it to store the actual path (since that changes), but it is being saved
<micahg> gavin: in Ubuntu, the actual path doesn't change, but the symlink location does
<gavin> oh
<micahg> where the symlink resolves is constant
<gavin> ok I misunderstood - get it now
<gavin> that actually makes more sense
<micahg> but it's storing the app dir
<gavin> (I couldn't figure out why we'd be resolving the symlink)
<gavin> but if it's in the appdir, we should only be storing appdir-relative paths
<micahg> brb
<gavin> which means that this should get fixed after restarts
<gavin> which is consistent with the reports in the original bug
<gavin> I just assumed the prolem in the ne w bug persisted after restarts
 * gavin 's connection to his irc client is quite laggy for some reason
<micahg> gavin: it does
<micahg> the problem is after restart the keywords are wiped
<gavin> yeah I just saw your comment on the mozilla bug
<gavin> clearly I'm not reading these reports closely enough and jumping to conclusions :)
 * micahg is good at that too :)
<micahg> gavin: so, is there anything I can do to help with that bug?
<gavin> not sure offhand
<gavin> only scenario I can think of where that would happen is if the search plugin file name changes
<micahg> well, the symlink is APP_DIR/distribution/searchplugins -> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins
<micahg> should I add these comments to the bugzilla bug
<gavin> sure
<gavin> I'll have to give this some thought and do some testing
<micahg> ok, great, I'll watch for any comments and try to give prompt feedback
<micahg> ok gavin, thanks for your help tonight, I must go to sleep now
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<fta> it's everywhere.. http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chrome-ad.png
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<BUGabundo_work> and was that got while using Chrome?
<BUGabundo_work> aahah
<fta> there're two chrome ads in there, one around the page, and one in the banner to give it as a gift to someone else
<asac> gavin: i think this "searchplugin config reset on upgrade bug" is related to the "distribution/..." directory for shipping them (or because we ship them in a lang specific dir)
<asac> (if this is what was talked about above)
<fta> asac, BUGabundo_work: if you want to contribute: http://identi.ca/conversation/17175657#notice-17190196
<asac> fta: i was positive about moving it to 4am ;)
<asac> ah ;)
<asac> dayfood ;)
<asac> date
<asac> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<asac> !now
<fta> asac, does dayfood match http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ppabot-192-192.png ?
<asac> hehe
<asac> most likely not
<asac> spinman ;)
<asac> pushman
<asac> lol
<asac> looks nice ;)
<asac> powerbot
<asac> pushbot
<asac> no idea ;)
<asac> stempify ;)
<asac> what is 12:40 pm?
<asac> is that midnight or lunchtime?
<asac> hmm
<asac> guess lunch
<fta> so far, i like dabot, debot, botronik, drobotik
<fta> asac, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/12-hour_clock#Confusion_at_noon_and_midnight
<fta> 12pm is noon
<fta> crazy americans
<asac> great. so its ambiguous
<asac> like 12 a.m. for US government
<asac> otherwise 12 pm ;)
<fta> asac, so, how's chromium on arm now?
<asac> didnt work the last fays
<asac> days
<asac> last build still got snaps/sigills in the browser window with the same probs
<asac> like an infinite backtrace in abort
<asac> seems its badly trashed
<fta> hm
<fta> how come it works fine in chromeos then?
<asac> does chromeos work on arm?
<asac> 'armv7': 1, # Optional, for targeting ARMv7.
<asac> 'arm_thumb': 1, # Optional, for targetting thumb.  Combine with armv7 to target thumb2.
<asac> i think we could try just arm_thumb
<asac> and not armv7
<asac> but thats just another attempt
<asac> unfortunately there is no valgrind etc.
<asac> on arm
<asac> i wanted to try a cross compiled build like on the arm page
<fta> chromeos supports x86 and arm
<asac> fta: are all the testbinaries runnable locally if we build with testsuite?
<asac> fta: maybe we should do that for once again
<asac> and then debug
<fta> yes
<asac> but please add 'arm_thumb': 1,
<asac> 'arm_thumb': 1, # Optional, for targetting thumb.  Combine with armv7 to target thumb2.
<asac> if you havent
<asac> hmm already in there
<asac> fta: do we have debug symbols for the testsuite stuff?
<fta> everything is built with -g, so the unstripped binaries (in out/) should be fine
<fta> but it's no longer packaged
<fta> the last arm build was with GYP_DEFINES="target_arch=arm disable_nacl=1 v8_use_snapshot=false linux_use_tcmalloc=0  armv7=1 arm_thumb=1  no_strict_aliasing=1 gcc_version=44 ..."
<asac> fta: no strict aliasing?
<asac> why is gcc_version needed?
<fta> it's set by gcc_version=44
<asac> well. i see that. but why?
<asac> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxChromiumArm
<asac> its not there
<fta> well, i can drop no_strict_aliasing=1 now
<asac> ah
<fta> it was needed for v8
<asac> thats what you referred to
<fta> but it shouldn't matter for you
<asac> and the gcc_version is still needed?
<asac> shouldnt gyp detect such things?
<asac> yeah
<fta> i need to have a fresh look at the gyp rules
<asac> just checking what is different
<asac> from the arm instructions
<asac> personally i think that a) the chromeos arm thing is built from some branch/tag
<asac> or b) its a toolchain bug for a native build vs. a cross compiler build
<asac> i think a) is more likely as the toolchain is basically the same i guess
<fta> ok, so it seems gcc_version is autodetected now, and that it adds -fno-strict-aliasing & -fno-tree-vrp in v8 when set
<fta> meaning it's not set globally
<fta> i will update the branch accordingly
<fta> done
<BUGabundo_work> fta: chomobot
<fta> it's not dedicated to chrome
<fta> -ium
<BUGabundo_work> fbot ?
<BUGabundo_work> fabbot ?
<BUGabundo_work> fabot?
<BUGabundo_work> bienbot?
<BUGabundo_work> EiffelBuilder?
<fta> hm
<fta> asac, FIREFOX_3_0_17_BUILD1 & FIREFOX_3_5_7_RELEASE
<fta> asac, they too should do continuous releases
<asac> fta: yeah. i think its first jan week
<asac> and yes. thats more or less what they are already doing
<asac> and will move further that way.
<asac> however, their branch procedure is more transparent
<fta> but moving _RELEASE tags are very confusing
<fta> a tag should never move
<asac> fta: yeah. thats a prob. but its a "potential" release tag
<asac> fta: we use system cairo for chrom?
<fta> nope, there's no cairo in there, but skia
<asac> kk
<BUGabundo_work> http://mashable.com/2009/12/20/firefox-popular-browser/
<BUGabundo_work> FF wininng in Europe
<micahg> fta: is there a reason why ff search plugins are in APP_DIR/distribution/searchplugins?
<asac> micahg: yes. thats where distributors are supposed to ship search plugins (main reason). also iirc its the only place where we can ship localized searchplugins
<micahg> ah asac, you're back :)
<asac> no ;)
<asac> just checking
<micahg> ok, asac, well, when will you be back?
<asac> BOY
<asac> but most likely more active between chris and new y
<asac> i am just gone for like 3 days now? ;)
<micahg> yeah, ok, I'm going to try to have TB3 up on review before EOY
<micahg> REVU I mean
<micahg> asac: ok, so I'll check back with you next Monday
<asac> micahg: no REVU needed
<asac> just let me know when its ready and i upload. we dont even change package names afaik
<micahg> asac: ok, I just thought you'd want to look at the changes
<micahg> but I guess you can do that in the bzr repo
<asac> micahg: can do that on branch
<asac> its much easier
<asac> yeah
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: maybe not push to the release branch, but to a topic branch
<asac> so i can look
<asac> try to commit step by step rather than one big chunk
<micahg> ok
<asac> i think starting with current thunderbird.dev is fine... the ncopy the current tbird 3.0.head there .... and then change step by step back to the non-versioned approach
<micahg> ok, I was going to try some of the documentation on merging bzr branches that was created recently
<micahg> I'm also trying to clean up TB bugs so we can close a whole lot with this upload
<asac> micahg: that would be heroic
<micahg> I have 23 bugs targeted aleady
<micahg> *already
<asac> wow
<micahg> they're all fixed upstream :)
<asac> yeah. everything else would be odd ;) (like fixed downstream)
<BUGabundo_work> fta: wheres chromium? http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp
<fta> BUGabundo_work, in Chrome, upstream rejected my patch to expose Chromium (and ubuntu) in the UA
<fta> BUGabundo_work, but those stats are weird, no way IE is at 38% and FF at 47%
<asac> we should patch it still ;)
<asac> we dont want to help contribute to another powerful brand ;)
<asac> at least my opinion
<fta> asac, debian/patches/chromium_useragent.patch is still in the branch
<asac> once folks start to say: "hey, this sucks because its called chromium" then we have failed :)
<BUGabundo_work> asac: ahaha
<BUGabundo_work> or not working in sites like it happens with minefield
<asac> like everyone goes made if you unbrand firefox or ship shiretoko and blame everything on the name
<asac> BUGabundo_work: yeah. but atm lots of sites dont recognize chrome
<asac> so better not help them ;)
<asac> though we are probably not really powerful. but we could ensure that webdesigners that start matching for chrome somehow find out about chromium too
<AnAnt> asac: Hello, I was talking to you  3 weeks ago about building libmozjs from xulrunner-1.9.1, and you said that it would be provided when xulrunner goes to universe, I just checked, and I found that xulrunner *IS* in universe
<asac> so best practices start to match for both
<asac> AnAnt: xulrunner-1.9.1 isnt
<asac> the old stuff is in universe
<asac> but that doesnt help
<AnAnt> asac: oh, you mean xulrunner-1.9.1 at that time then ?
<AnAnt> I don't understand why does it have to be in universe
<AnAnt> I understand that there is an API/ABI incompatability between xulrunner 1.8 & xulrunner 1.9
<asac> i am not sure about that either (which is why i would prefer to not ship libmozjs at all) .... as this assumes we can break stuff in universe
<asac> in security updates
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=17095
<asac> or it assumes we can just not provide security updates for universe stuf
<asac> yeah i know about that
<asac> AnAnt: do you understand the point? in short: we cannot backport security fixes for js engine. so once a branch goes EOL we have no choice to abandon it
<asac> which would mean that all folks using libmozjs would be insecur
<asac> e
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=27471
<asac> if we dont abandon it we need to forwardport everything
<asac> if the branch goes EOL
<AnAnt> what branch goes EOL ?
<AnAnt> 1.8 ?
<AnAnt> sorry, I'm lost
<asac> all branches go EOL
<asac> you have to think about the future
<asac> whatever we put in now will be EOL soon
<asac> atm only 1.9 is EOL. ... beginning next year 1.9 will be EOL and q bit later 1.9.1
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> so , what's the problem with that ?
<asac> read what i wrote above ;)
<asac> 19:04 < asac> AnAnt: do you understand the point? in short: we cannot backport security fixes for js engine. so once a branch goes EOL we have no choice to abandon it
<asac> 19:04 < asac> which would mean that all folks using libmozjs would be insecur
<BUGabundo_work> EOL End Of Life / Support
<AnAnt> ok, if xulrunner-<version> builds libmozjs, so when 1.9 dies, 1.9.1 will build libmozjs, so what's the problem ?
<asac> AnAnt: libmozjs for 1.9.1 is not compatible with 1.9 mozjs
<asac> so everything that depends on it will break if you just reaplce it
<AnAnt> so it will be libmozjs1 libmozjs2,...
<asac> yes, if you take that approach you just abandon the old branch
<asac> leaving all consumers of the old libmozjs insecure
<AnAnt> well, that won't be the only library doing so
<asac> no other library we have has loads of CVEs open
<asac> in ubuntu we keep libs maintained
<asac> with patches backported
<asac> and dont do library transitions for stable releases
<asac> thats the whole point
<asac> but we cannot do that for libmozjs
<asac> you are welcome to do some excersized
<asac> s
<asac> try to backport all missing CVEs from xul 1.9 to xul 1.8
<AnAnt> I see, so the problem is that libmozjs has many security issues, that's why you don't want to abandon old libraries, right ?
<asac> ubuntu policy mandates to not abadon anything that is in main
<AnAnt> aha
<asac> for universe its just hearless to do that
<AnAnt> ok, I get it now
<asac> thats why i said that theoretically we can just abandon stuff in universe
<asac> but in practice it would be unfair to do that ... especially if we know up-front that we will end up in this situation
<asac> (if things happen unexpectedly its a bit better ethically)
<asac> thats basically why we also considered to remove xulrunner alltogether
<asac> no xulrunner ... no libs from mozilla
<asac> nothing, but their top-notch apps
<AnAnt> but there are apps using xulrunner
<asac> yes, all those have to die then
<asac> its not nice, but its not our decision
<asac> i fought for years to get mozilla understand that they bust a huge bunch of folks relying on them, but they clearly dont want that and hence, the only thing i can send out to programmers that use xulrunner or libmozjs
<asac> is that they choosed crappy stuff as their base
<AnAnt> ok, I have a question, I understand that Debian give high importance to such security issues, yet they don't take that approach you mention
<AnAnt> asac: btw, is there another option than libmozjs ?
<asac> AnAnt: history is: years ago, there was no security support in debian
<asac> AnAnt: then i stepped up, doing backports, extracing zillion of patches for years
<asac> noone else did it ever
<asac> they will just not provide security support as before
<asac> thats my bet
<asac> they had some conflicts in the past, but couldnt do it and hence didnt do it
<asac> so i think tats where they are heading
<asac> we had long discussions with security team
<asac> etc.
<asac> most likely all xul based apps (incl. libmozjs) cannot go into a stable distribution
<asac> e.g. always unstable only
<asac> i should actually start that discussion again
<AnAnt> asac: btw, is there another option (for developers) than xulrunner & libmozjs ?
<asac> no
<asac> you can go for webkit
<AnAnt> so developers don't have a choice
<asac> but even there our security team is strugeling hard
<asac> it might be a bit better
<AnAnt> I mean, they didn't *choose* crappy stuff
<asac> dont argue with me
<asac> it breaks my hard more than anyones else
<asac> heart
<AnAnt> so webkit supports javascript ?
<asac> AnAnt: atm they need to go to webkit and hope that its all fine
<asac> AnAnt: yes.
<asac> but webkit is fresh and i know its similar painful as mozilla to support ... however, they have a bit more stable API for embedding
<asac> for js i dont know
<asac> v8 (google javascript) has no stable abi/api policy either
<AnAnt> ok, I'll talk with upstreams of software I care about about this webkit, thanks
<asac> so in short: someone needs to step up and support stuff ... most likely target is couchdb project
<asac> which is a well funded project that relies on it
<asac> but only way to convince them is to be harder i think
<asac> they have the attitude: "it will just resolve on its own"
<AnAnt> couchdb ? isn't that a database thing ?
<asac> thats a javascript based database ... yes.
<asac> you write stored procedures in javascript or something
<asac> also it uses json
<asac> etc.
<asac> its the only app in main that we have that uses mozjs
<asac> which causes me to cry every day ;)
<asac> that it exists
<asac> its a big mess ;)
<AnAnt> heard of Simple Ecmascript (SEE) ?
<asac> nope ... new?
<asac> i think the right approach would be to provide a stable, minimal wrapper lib around mozjs/v8 etc. that is then eagerly maintained accross mozjs/v8 branches
<AnAnt> well, elinks supports SEE backend, but I dunno what it is
<asac> but someone needs to do that ;)
<asac> AnAnt: if you find the upstream source for that i would love to take a look
<asac> or even package if there is any
<AnAnt> asac: http://www.adaptive-enterprises.com.au/~d/software/see/
<asac> 3.0 development status
<asac> Only a single active developer
<asac> Decreasing year-over-year development activity
<gavin> asac: "bust a huge bunch of folks" has a much different cost valuation for us than it does for you, I think
<gavin> need to put "huge" is put into context - by far the largest libmozjs userbase is official firefox release users, not users of libmozjs in ubuntu
<asac> gavin: yes.
<gavin> that's not to say that we should be cavalier about dropping support, either, but it seems like you often seem to dismiss the cost of maintaining these old releases too easily
<asac> gavin: i am not saying i dont understand the reasoning.
<asac> just saying that the situation is sad
<asac> but i see the point "why should you do it"
<asac> its just that mozilla as a foundation/charity
<asac> might be the single only entity that would listen for the ecosystem
<asac> and invest even though it doesnt give a benefit
<asac> just "to make the web a better place"
<asac> ;M)
<gavin> well, I think part of the problem there is that we disagree about what would be the most effective way to "make the web a better place"
<asac> yeah
<gavin> we have limited resources, and the thinking is that innovating and moving faster is actually more effective than maintaining support
<asac> well. it might also be "what is the web"
<asac> gavin: yes. its a tradeoff. but the argument is always: "someone else should do the stable maintenance" ... which obviously doesnt work, because the only folks that could do it are employed by mozilla ;)(
<asac> gavin: but i also see its unfair to put the burden of being slow/uninnovative
<asac> on mozilla ... while others are ok to do what they want
<asac> (e.g. v8 namely)
<gavin> yeah
<asac> its just that you were the only folks being good
<asac> (well never as good as it could be;))
<asac> but you were the only ones providing that stuff
<asac> so thats why folks got pissed.
<asac> and now they move to webkit, which doesnt help at all here ;)
<AnAnt> asac: sorry again, but what's the problem of webkit ?
<gavin> people sometimes do tend to feel entitled to a free lunch :)
<asac> gavin: but also, its unfair to say that "we want to freeride when we ask for this"; yes, it sucks that there is innovative stuff we cannot support, but mostly it breaks my heart to go to free software developers and tell them : "sorry, but using mozembed or mozjs is just a no go ... and there is nothing else i can tell you to use, just enjoy your spare time rather than developing"
<asac> anyway, i hvae reached the point to accept that
<asac> now i just have to somehow get all mozilla consumers out of the archive ;)
<asac> AnAnt: webkit has no track record of security
<gavin> I guess I don't understand why you have to tell them not to use mozjs
<asac> so its like saying: "its not great in europe, lets go to the unknown land"
<asac> gavin: no stable ABI/API guarantees - not even on stable branches.
<asac> i talked to jorendorff a bit in the past talking about a minimal subset
<gavin> it seems to me like you make stability garantees that aren't actually useful in practice
<asac> that could be kept stable
<asac> gavin: well. if users use libmozjs ... and there is ABI/API breakage in a security update, its not usable
<asac> and evne if there is the risk of that
<gavin> (or that have a high cost/benefit ratio)
<asac> also we have to move t your new approach of rolling major versions
<asac> gavin: libs need to provide a stable API ... consider gtk+ busting you every other year
<asac> thats a bigger scale of course, but for apps that heavily rely on mozjs api, its probably the same as gtk+ brekaing for you
<gavin> yeah, I recognize the value of stable APIs
<[reed]> gtk+ does bust us
<asac> right. what i was trying to say is if there is not even a minimal subset of mozjs api we know is stable, i can only say to mozjs consumers that they cannot be supported in the distro
<[reed]> we've found numerous gtk+ bugs
<[reed]> it's ridiculously hard to get them fixed upstream
<gavin> but it's not like old versions of libmozjs disappear - they just stop getting frequent updates
<asac> [reed]: well. bugs are != ABI/API breakage
<gavin> if people are not able to move to new api versions, they always have the ability to stay on the old version, and deal with those issues instead
<asac> gavin: they dont get security updates. and with about 30% of CVEs going for js its not supportable
<gavin> right, but the security issues couldv ery well be easier to deal with than the compat-switching issues
<gavin> (or not worth dealing with at all)
<gavin> I don't recall seeing many new vulnerabilities reported against non-mozilla-supported versions of spidermonkey
<asac> gavin: where are those "non-mozilla-supported" versions of spidermonkey? ... that was basically what we asked for
<asac> and got turned down
<asac> we wanted to build mozjs with special flags to just export a minimal API, so apps can at least have some mozjs.
<asac> but that didnt even fly for stable branches
<asac> maybe its all miscommunication
<asac> if there is a solution to that i am eager to adapt that instantly
<AnAnt> man, even eclipse uses xulrunner !
<asac> yeah
<asac> they are doomed
<AnAnt> wow !
<asac> the other plan (besides the deliberatly making universe insecure) was to remove everything that depends on it in archive
<AnAnt> but if you tend to keep mozilla apps without the libs (and I see that those apps depend on xulrunner too), then that means that each app will have a copy of xulrunner with it
<asac> which is probably what will happen (because security team and archive admins understand the current situatioN)
<asac> AnAnt: yes. thats the only support model feasible
<asac> and that also means, that only the most important apps are allowed in
<asac> (with an exceptioN)
<asac> so basically it blocks all xulrunner apps, but firefox/thunderbird
<asac> from entering the archive
<AnAnt> you mean the main archive or even universe ?
<asac> or just ignore it and deliberaly allow universe users to use hot/insecure stuff
<asac> AnAnt: arguably there is no difference from main and universe
<asac> users use it
<asac> why would you deliberately allow users of universe software to be exploitablke
<asac> that causes massive headaches if you know it up-front
<asac> personally, i feel really bad about all this, because it felt important for me to strengthen the mozilla ecosystem
<asac> but i cannot strengthen it without mozilla wanting it (which was discussed as a somewhat reasonalbe decision for mozilla to not do)
<asac> so if i dont vouch for it and security team and archive/release team knowing about it, thing will just die
<asac> also ubuntu tries to be a great distribution, but in the end we understand ourselves as a distribution platform
<asac> especially for universe etc.
<asac> if someone tells us repeatedly thats not appreciated then there is no point pushing in the other direction.
<asac> it only causes discussions like this one ;)
<asac> in two years, when everyone has accepted that its normal to have no mozembed in the world, then all will be better and chances are even higher that a valid replacement appears
<asac> anyway, shit happens. next year will be a better year i hope :)
<AnAnt> thanks for the discussion
<asac> maybe lets hope that after tracemonkey is fast enough things can change ;)
<AnAnt> tracemonkey ?
<asac> but i wouldnt wait for it ... developers at least like it more if they dont need to have a stable API
<asac> tracemonkey == mozjs with jit
<AnAnt> oh, another mozilla product
<asac> i think its the same product
<AnAnt> ok
<asac> its not a product btw ;)
<asac> its a secondary/assistive project currently existing to power firefox ... thats why we have these issues
<AnAnt> ok, I need to understand something, in case xulrunner gets removed from Ubuntu. An application like eclipse (if it bundles xulrunner with it) will need an exception to get into universe ?
<AnAnt> or the exception is for main ?
<asac> i think its more likely that eclipse needs to get the parts patched out
<asac> that use xulrunner
<asac> its really just a minor use case where they use it
<AnAnt> ok, eclipse was just an example
<asac> but in theory yes
<asac> if an app needs xulrunner, it cannot enter the archive until it proofed to be essential
<asac> which is a bit hard if its not in the archive of course
<asac> but thats how it is ;)
<asac> like if firefox would be less popular we could drop it
<asac> and would
<asac> same for tbird ;)
<asac> but thats a bit extreme
<asac> basically, as long as we are sure that upstream including xulrunner keeps up with the security fixes, it can stay in
<asac> however, thats probably just firefox
<asac> and thunderbird maybe
<AnAnt> ok
<asac> things like songbird etc. did never enter the archive because of that
<asac> they cannot keep up and hence users would be zero-dayed
<AnAnt> asac: do you know wether Debian would make such a similar decision ?
<asac> if i raise this, i am quite sure that security folks will agree and make this happen, yes.
<asac> havent started discussing that with them
<asac> in the past i was the only guy preventing such a move
<asac> e.g. it owuld have happened for etch and lenny if i hadnt promissed that we can do it somehow
<asac> but now i cannot promiss that anymore, because upstream model is getting even more aggressive
<asac> i will probably also approach redhat and suse about this
<AnAnt> asac: thanks again for this discussion
<AnAnt> I'll need to run now
<asac> no problem. sorry that i cannot give better perspective
<AnAnt> asac: no probs
<AnAnt> bye
<micahg> asac: so if upstream will let us put the searchplugins elsewhere, that's ok?
<asac> micahg: not sure
<asac> i dont think that will help
<asac> whats the problem?
<micahg> asac: in upstream builds, they're in APP_DIR/searchplugins
<asac> yes, but that doesnt work
<micahg> the problem seems to be the way it's stored in the search.slite
<asac> for locale specific stuff
<micahg> *search.sqlite
<asac> yes, i guessed so
<asac> i think we need to normalize the path its stored under
<micahg> I was going to do some test builds to see if that would help
<micahg> asac: well, the plugins are actually stored outside the app_dir as I"m sure you know
<asac> micahg: i think it helps, but localization is not working at that place afaict
<asac> micahg: so?
<asac> its just a link
<asac> we have them in APP_DIR/distribution/searchplugins/...
<micahg> asac: yeah, but one option might be to resolve the symlink before storing in sqlite
<asac> yes, thats what i mean
<asac> 20:31 < asac> i think we need to normalize the path its stored under
<asac> first run a realpath
<asac> then store it
<asac> maybe its done for the APP_DIR/searchplugins place atm
<micahg> oh, I thought you meant normalize the app_dir path :)
<asac> then its a bug for the distribution/searchplugins
<asac> no ;)
<micahg> ok, so I can try to work with upstream on this then
<asac> yes.
<asac> most important requirement is a) that its locale sensitive
<micahg> asac: would you prefer the realpath solution to moving the search dir?
<asac> moving where?
<asac> maybe its really a bug even for APP_DIR/searchplugins
<micahg> so that it is recognized as [app]/foo.xml
<asac> try that out
<micahg> ok, I'll try that
<asac> you mean APP/searchplugins/foox.mk?
<asac> we need locale support
<micahg> no, it would be [app]/locale/foo.xml
<asac> they dont hvae that in upstream builds; and afair i moved it to distributions/ directory because of that
<micahg> upstream [app] is firefox/searchplugins
<asac> micahg: APP/searchplugins/locale/foox.mk you mean?
<asac> ah
<asac> well
<micahg> in the sqlite db :)
<asac> thats more or less ok, but in the end the distribution directory should work
<micahg> ok, gavin wasn't familiar with our dir structure
<gavin> simple fix would be to just normalie
<micahg> gavin: normalize as in realpath?
<gavin> yes
<micahg> gavin: ok, should I try to produce a patch?
<gavin> sure
<gavin> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/components/search/nsSearchService.js#2786
<gavin> |file| is an nsIFile
<gavin> you could check isSymlink() and then use .target, perhaps
<gavin> or maybe just call normalize()
<gavin> yeah, normalize() seems to realpath()
<gavin> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/xpcom/io/nsLocalFileUnix.cpp#530
<asac> right. should be simple enough
<micahg> gavin: ok,  I'll try tonight :)
<asac> thx
<asac> i am not sure if isSymlink returns true if any of the ancestors is a symlink. you could also just say "normalize"
<asac> if its right its right and if not it shouldnt hurt
<asac> micahg: what do you see in search.sqlite atm?
<micahg> asac: it shows APP_DIR/distribution/searchplugins/en-US/foo.xml
<asac> es, i think the problem is not the follwo symlink, but rather the
<asac> isInAppDir test
<asac> that should make a substring match
<asac> so
<asac> well ... just normalize and since the plcae is stable it should be fine
<gavin> isInAppDir really should only return true for plugins that are in SrchPlugns (i.e. appdir/searchplugins)
<asac> yeah
<asac> but wouldnt work with localization either
<gavin> otherwise there could be conflicts (since two plugins could have the same file name in appdir/ and appdir/distribution)
<asac> but i think that location doesnt support locales
<gavin> right, it doesn't
<gavin> it could, but there isn't really any reason to given that distribution already exists
<gavin> (once we fix this bug anyways)
<asac> yes
<asac> gavin: though the normalize fix is a bit of a hack ... for us we have a stable realpath for the plugins
<asac> but if we would ship it just below the real app dir it wouldnt help
<gavin> yeah
<asac> so we would need to add something like isBelowDistroDir...
<gavin> could do that too I guess
<asac> which does a startsWith ... match and then used proper [distrosearchdir]/locale/xxxx
<gavin> the problem is that there are a bunch of places that can be in SrchPluginsDL
<asac> but then we could just do "isBelowAppDir" in the same way
<asac> for everything
<gavin> and it's kind of ugly to have to hardcode checks for all of them
<gavin> yeah, maybe that would be better
<asac> but then the current [app] thing would be required for legacy i guess
<asac> otherwise it wouldnt match as [app] = APP/searchplugins
<gavin> indeed
<asac> hmm
<gavin> it wouldn't be too hard to move to using e.g. [appdir] for all things under the appdir, but still use [app] for APP/searchplugins specifically
<asac> so not sure. maybe the normalize is the right way to move forward - but it might break other distros that ship their app with a link
<asac> yeah
<asac> thts what i ment
<asac> prefer [app]
<asac> if that works
<asac> its fine
<asac> otherwise try [appdir] on the full path
<asac> but the whole code uses leafName ;)
<asac> hmm. seems to be just id
<asac> that should be managable
<gavin> yeah, it just needs to be unique
<gavin> (for a given file)
<micahg> should I subscribe linux@distro to the bug?
<gavin> not sure it's worth spamming everyone watching that? I don't know that this is relevant to any other distros
<micahg> gavin: won't it be relavent if we symlink the realpath?
<micahg> oops
<micahg> realpath the symlink?
<gavin> maybe, but I don't know that that's common either
<asac> micahg: we shouldnt do that imo.
<gavin> yeah, maybe we jsut shouldn't do that
<asac> some distros ship their app in a non versioned path
<asac> but others do
<asac> and i would guess they use a symlink like us
<asac> if not distribution ... they symlink searchplugins
<asac> so normalize would break
<asac> we should go for the appdir approach
<asac> hmm
<gavin> why do you symlink search plugins, btw?
<asac> i think we might get around by normalizing here:
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/components/search/nsSearchService.js#2297
<asac> e.g. after all the other stuff failed
<asac> gavin: because otherwise they are in a versioned directory, so we cannot ship additional plugins from outside
<asac> without breaking those on updates
<asac> also we (plan to) inject localized plugins now through translations ... which are not build in firefox, so same problem for those
<micahg> ok, so should I try to add an [app_dir[ check there?
<asac> micahg: yes. add a simliar function: isBelowAppDir ... or something and then dont use leafName for those matching that, but substring
<asac> or just normalize after everything has happened in id() ... which is also correct imo
<micahg> asac: gavin: does it matter that AppDir isn't being used consistently in the functions?
<asac> micahg: yes.
<asac> we hvae appsearchdir ... thats the current APP
<asac> we would have appdir ... thats the real appdir
<micahg> isInAppDir is APP_DIR/searchplugins where isBelowAppDir would be APP_DIR
<micahg> asac: how about isInDistroAppDir?
<asac> yes ... and for the Below you wouldnt implement a ==, but a startsWith
<gavin> isInAppDir is a bit of a misuse of "app dir"
<gavin> it's really "app searchplugins dir"
<micahg> right, that's what I'm asking about
<asac> micahg: ther emight be more dirs etc., so adding checks for each possible location was considered a scalability problem
<gavin> you can use appdir.contains(file, true)
<asac> thats why i think isBelowAppDir is best we can do to extend this for noce and for all
<gavin> but I just thought of something... switching to [appdir] will mean we'll change the IDs of existing plugins
<asac> gavin: contains does a recursive search?
<gavin> asac: that's the second param
<asac> gavin: thats what i said, we should keep app
<gavin> asac: not just app, though
<asac> and prefer that ... and then go for appdir
<asac> if it didnt match
<gavin> there are existing plugins that fall back to using the full path as their ID
<gavin> if we make them now use [appdir]/path, their ID will change
<asac> gavin: hmm. ok. so we need to do appdistrosearch ;)
<gavin> I guess we could limit it to that case, yeah
<asac> great. but we need recursive search too, because of the locale/common dir in between
<micahg> ok, once you two figure it out, please tell me what to try  :)
<gavin> but we'd still have that problem for people who were using the distro dir but without the symlnik
<asac> gavin: why?
<asac> ah
<asac> well.
<gavin> because we'd still be changing their IDs
<gavin> not a big deal in the ubuntu case since that's already happening (due to this bug)
<asac> yeah. thats collateral damage ;)
<asac> we might want to subscribe linux.bugs to figure if anyone uses distribution dir then ;)
<asac> i can ping caillon directly to check redhat
<asac> debian doesnt use it for sure.
<asac> and wolfr i can ask i guess
<asac> asked caillon
<asac> lets see if he replies
<gavin> not really limited to linux, though
<gavin> could be anyone
<asac> hmm
<asac> so caillon said no.
<asac> but you are right
<asac> so lets bread a bit further  on this ;)
<asac> sucky
<asac> distro patch ;)?
<asac> hehe
<asac> or migration
<gavin> normalize() is sounding like a better option now
<gavin> only downside is that it's kind of hacky and non-obvious, right?
<gavin> less likely to cause compat issues, I think
<asac> yes. also as you said it might change id for those that have a symlink but are not affected
<asac> atm
<asac> personally, i would consider that likelyhood low
<gavin> right
<asac> where are the ids compared?
<asac> is that __id thing something special?
<asac> gavin: ?
<gavin> asac: they're used to retrieve/store data from the DB
<gavin> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/components/search/nsSearchService.js#3494
<asac> hmm. ok. that doesnt give much flexibility to do smart stuff
<micahg> fta: I would think throwing the files up to a bzr repo under his user in LP would be easiest
<fta> ?
<micahg> fta: re the seammonkey email
<fta> oh
<fta> we already have a sm2 branch
<fta> i just orphaned it a while ago
<micahg> fta: right, but we can see his changes and take what works
<fta> yep, it was not clear to me if he said he had a package or just the control file
<micahg> fta: well, I don't think anyone's agreed to do it yet, I have a note for myself If I have time
<micahg> fta: would you like me to reply to him?
<fta> sure, feel free, i won't
<micahg> I'll copy you and asac
<micahg> fta: BTW, can you update my address in your addressbook to my ubuntu dot com address?
<fta> sure, send me an email with it
<fta> nm, jsut got one
<micahg> fta: thanks :), otherwise, that stuff can get lost in my bugmail :)
<fta> want the bot too?
<micahg> hmm, either way on the bot, since I already set up filters for it
<BUGabundo> boas o/
<asac> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> Olá Alexander
<BUGabundo> ... the great
<micahg> asac: did you ever figure out what I should try w/regard to the search plugin stuff
<asac> micahg: can you subscribe stransky at redhat.com and caillon at redhat.com to the distribution bug?
<fta> asac, today's chromium is snaping
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/344968/
<micahg> asac: on bmo?
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> fta: sigh
<asac> fta: so you dont track the green takgs?
<fta> green as in "it builds"
<asac> hmm. thought it also includes that the tests run
<asac> and dont crash etc.
<micahg> asac: dine
<micahg> oops
<micahg> done
<asac> k
<asac> micahg: wolfgang rosenauer is the opensuse guy we should subscribe
<asac> but i dont know his email in bugzilla atm
<asac> only know his nick: wolfr
<asac> but he probably is subscribed to a bunch of other linux bugs
<asac> especially the kde integration one ;)
<micahg> but we don't want to just do linux@distro?
<micahg> asac: found it
<asac> micahg: definitly subscribe them individually too ...
<micahg> asac: I should also add linux@distro?
<asac> micahg: not before we propose a solution imo
<micahg> do I need to comment when adding them?
<asac> hmm ... maybe subscribe it ... and afdter that ask if anyone uses distribution/searchplugins
<asac> micahg: yes.
<asac> you need to just hit enter if you are in the CC field
<asac> or just say commit
<micahg> asac: no, I mean do I need to say why I'm subscribing them?
<asac> no
<asac> subscribe them first
<asac> then you can ask the question i mentioned
<micahg> asac: done
<asac> micahg: in case they have questions or something where i need to provide input let me know. i probably will miss all mail till jan
<micahg> asac: ok
<micahg> should I just ping you with notes?
<asac> yeah
<micahg> asac: as long as I have you here, debian source format 3, we probably won't do that till Hardy is EOL on desktop, right?
<asac> yeah
<asac> our packages need to work everywhere
<micahg> asac: also, should I try to bump TB3 to debian standards 3.8.3?
<asac> why not ;)
<micahg> ok, but any debhelper stuff needs to work on hardy, right?
<asac> micahg: did you figure a sensible way to merge the tb 3.head branch onto the tbird.dev one?
<asac> micahg: right.
<micahg> asac: well, there's some docs on merging branches since that'll be the new way to merge from debian, I was going to try that
<asac> i think we should try to keep the approaches for tibrd/xul/ffox simliar
<asac> micahg: you can try. but the problem here is that there is no common ancestor
<asac> if that doc helps great
<micahg> asac: worse possible case, I'll do it by hand, but I don't think that'll be necessary
<asac> nah. i think you can do bzr merge -r 0.. /path/to/tbird3.0.head
<asac> hopefully
<asac> maybe remoivng the files that are not in the tb3 branch first
<fta> asac, can't find a commit that could have done this. other option is the strict aliasing thing i changed in the branch
<asac> maybe a flash update ;)?
<fta> BUGabundo, you're using the chromium hardy builds right?
<asac> BUGabundo on hardy?
<fta> on debian
<asac> ah
<asac> lenny or what?
<BUGabundo> fta: yep
<fta> just want to try that, the gcc44 thing was obviously not used on hardy
<BUGabundo> on debian? hardy on unstable
<fta> BUGabundo, could you upgrade chromium to the lastest (where you're using the hardy ppa) and try a page with flash
<BUGabundo> fta: tomorrow
<BUGabundo> at work
<BUGabundo> I do daily updates
<BUGabundo> ping me then
<fta> :(
<BUGabundo> at home, I have lucid
<fta> too late then, i will revert and rebuild
<BUGabundo> okay
<fta> 4.0.279.0~svn20091222r35149-0ubuntu1~ucd1~karmic is broken with flash apparently
<crimsun> Installed: 4.0.277.0~svn20091219r35045-0ubuntu1~ucd1
<fta> 4.0.277.0~svn20091221r35087-0ubuntu1~ucd1~karmic was fine
<BUGabundo> fta: I don't have Flash on that chromium :D
<fta> but nothing obvious between r35087 & r35149
<micahg> fta:  wfm
<micahg> 4.0.279.0~svn20091222r35149-0ubuntu1~ucd1~karmic
<fta> micahg, a page with flash?
<micahg> fta: yep, after a few refreshes, hulu and youtube work
<fta> strange, i also tried with a fresh profile
<fta> 32 or 64?
<micahg> 64 bit
<fta> BUGabundo, asac: you?
<asac> 32
<BUGabundo> fta: ?
<BUGabundo> 64bits
<fta> so 32 snaps and 64 doesn't?
<BUGabundo> flash 64bits
<BUGabundo> .so
<fta> it's not flash itself, it's the renderer
 * micahg is using adobe flash
<fta> me too
<fta> unfortunately
<BUGabundo> fta: just tested youtube
<BUGabundo> works ok with up to date chromium
<BUGabundo> and what ever flash I have
<fta> i can't load www.lemonde.fr for ex
<BUGabundo> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r42
<BUGabundo> testing
<BUGabundo> WFM
<BUGabundo> even with flash block
<fta> ok so it's a 32bit issue
<fta> the revert sounds nicer
<micahg> fta: I can't load that site either
<micahg> wait, it just worked
<fta> it should load, then snap
<fta> just that tab
<micahg> flash crashed, you want the crash report?
<fta> should not be very helpful, is it?
<micahg> idk, my guess is no
<BUGabundo> fta: still opened and going
<micahg> http://www.downloadsquad.com/2009/12/22/opera-10-5s-new-carakan-javascript-engine-is-fast-google-chro/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-23
<BUGabundo> asac: FYI enabling ipv6 in my NM wifi setting, generates a kernel dump
<asac> BUGabundo: kernel bug ;)
<asac> lol
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/344985/
<asac> BUGabundo: how does it look like?
<asac> reproducible?
<BUGabundo> I guess
<asac> guess is not good ;)
<BUGabundo> everytime I try to enalbe it, NM borks
<asac> what is that?
<BUGabundo> I set ignore, and it connects fine
<asac> kernel version/ubuntu version?
<BUGabundo> no IPv6 at this time is *bad*
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. but that doesnt mean you always got that trace?
<asac> did you?
<BUGabundo> Linux BluBUG 2.6.32-9-generic #13-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 17 17:01:59 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> fta: what did you do?
<BUGabundo> all of the sudden most pages are SNAPPING
<ejat> !ping fta
<micahg> gavin: I have a TB crash report and I found a match in crash-reports.m.o
<micahg> but there's no bugzilla bug
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<asac> hi
<BUGabundo_work> fta: on latest Ch daily in debian
<BUGabundo_work> alls wroking
<fta> BUGabundo_lunch, i fixed it with ~ucd2
<fta> oh, here it is http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=28749
<BUGabundo_work> http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_chrome.asp
<BUGabundo_work> thats a very low % for Ch 4.x
<BUGabundo_work> i was expecting more
<BUGabundo_work> fta: do u have any stats of ubuntu/browser penetration vs Win/ie or Win/browser ?
<BUGabundo_work> http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp
<fta> ch 3.0 has been stable for windows for a while, ch 4.0 is just a recent beta; you'll need dec stats
<BUGabundo_work> i've been using 4.x for so long, i forget ppl are still in 3
<mbana> how do i get back the old search interface
<micahg> mbana: I don't know if you can
<micahg> fta: I'm not sure what to do with the tb31 breakage
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-24
<micahg> asac: if you get a chance can you update upstream mozilla 478463 with info about libindicate
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 478463 in Backend "Add libnotify (+ libindicate) support to Thunderbird" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=478463
<micahg> ping joelinux
<mahfouz> in current ubuntu-mozilla build of 3.6, if I go to download list, choose a downloaded file, I click "open containing folder" and nothing happens
<mahfouz> my wm is metacity
<mahfouz> i have a related problem that some files dont open their external client when i download them
<mahfouz> the problem is only there in 3.6
<mahfouz> it works fine in 3.5 and 3.7
<mahfouz> from daily build
<joelinux> micahg: Did you get a change to look at the Seamonkey debian files?
<micahg> not yet
<micahg> let me see
<joelinux> I made options for configure really simple. I basically went with the default config. I needed to set disable-crashreporter so it would build on i386.
<micahg> we don't build with crash reporter yet
<joelinux> I also had questions on how you select what goes in.
<micahg> joelinux: looks pretty good
<joelinux> I've been really happy with 2.0.1. It's been very stable for me.
<micahg> joelinux: are you just looking for this in Lucid or in dailies as well?
<joelinux> Um, this is where I need to learn the process. I know code and I'm coming over from a different distro.
<joelinux> karmic had seamonkey 1.1.17 and I was getting worried that there were bugs that were not patched.
<micahg> joelinux: well, lucid's no problem, but we probably need a few more ubuntu specific patches
<joelinux> I would really like to understand those patches. I looked at the 1.1.17 patches and was trying to figure out what they do.
<joelinux> The rules file also needs some work. I did not understand all the options.
 * micahg is still learning some of that as well joelinux
<micahg> thanks _Tsk_, I'm still learning :)
<_Tsk_> micahg:  no problem
<_Tsk_> the more people on board the merrier !
<joelinux> micahg: What is the proper way to proceed? Do I set this up a personal project page? Do I join this team? How would I join?
<mahfouz> concerning my what I said above, I noticed there is a content type "file" in 3.6 which messes up my application settings
<mahfouz> is it possible to remove this "file" type or anything else i can do?
<micahg> joelinux: if you're interested in joining the team, the best way is to contribute patches for a period of time
<micahg> mahfouz: what application?
<micahg> joelinux: you don't have to be a member to contribute
<mahfouz> i have problems with different apps, one of them e.g. is scid to open pgn files
<micahg> scid?
<mahfouz> a chess program
<mahfouz> but it's not just that
<micahg> mahfouz: what does that have to do with mozilla or browsers in general?
<mahfouz> say I set "file" to gedit, then it tries to open everything with gedit
<mahfouz> it's the file type association of ff 3.6
<micahg> ah, ok
<mahfouz> something is funny there, not just scid
<mahfouz> i noticed that 3.6 has a type "file" which 3.5 and 3.7 dont have
<micahg> mahfouz: what are you trying to open?
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> yeah, I see it
<mahfouz> well, you don't have scid
<micahg> idr ever running into it
<mahfouz> i can find another example if you like
<micahg> mahfouz: I think that's just for generic files
<mahfouz> ah
<mahfouz> so maybe it treats some files as generic
<micahg> it's set to always ask for me by defulat
<micahg> *default
<mahfouz> but e.g. pgn has it's own type
<mahfouz> it should not be treated as "generic"
<micahg> right, images shouldn't be generic
<mahfouz> there were some changes 2 weeks ago
<mahfouz> that caused this
<micahg> I guess the assumption is that images will open in the browser
<mahfouz> ah
<micahg> mahfouz: are you using dailies?
<mahfouz> yes
<mahfouz> daily build ppa
<mahfouz> if you want, can try the following: (1) go to (say) www.reuters.com (2) download an image into your download folder (3) go to ff downloads (4) say "open" or "open containing"
<micahg> hmm, I can't find anything
<mahfouz> then it uses the "file" association
<micahg> opens for me in ristretto
<micahg> which is the system default
<mahfouz> aha
<micahg> mahfouz: what flavour of ubuntu are you on?
<mahfouz> karmic
<mahfouz> normal ubuntu
<micahg> ah, ok, do you have firefox-3.6-gnome-support?
<micahg> and xulrunner-1.9.2-gnome-support?
<mahfouz> ah, no
<mahfouz> do i have to install that manually?
<mahfouz> forgot
<mahfouz> only have 1.9.1 gnome-support
<micahg> mahfouz: yeah, we don't force that because of KDE users
<mahfouz> aha, works better now with jpg and ogg
<mahfouz> but scid doesn't open still
<mahfouz> is it possible that ff 3.6 has a problem with binaries in /usr/local/bin?
<mahfouz> gtg, be back later
<mbana> does anyone recall offhand if i can use gmail for custom domain but redirect my site to my personal sever?
<micahg> mbana: that's controlled by dns
<mbana> mmm ... i'm already using gmail for email on the custom domain but i _hate_ their sites application
<micahg> mbana: you just need to set the a record to point to your webhost
<BUGabundo> fta: around?
<BUGabundo> Ch is a mess :(
<SantaBUG> Merry xtmas every one
<mac_v> ho ho ho , SantaBUG  ;p
<mac_v> merry xmas :)
<SantaBUG> mac_v: Merry xtmas http://p.bugabundo.net/merry-xtmas-and-an-happy-new-year-2010
 * \vish wonders why SantaBUG  isnt  BUGsanta ;) would be more in line with  BUGabundo
<\vish> or even Santabundo :)
<mahfouz> micahg: are you still there?
<micahg> mahfouz: yes
<mahfouz> do you have emacs23?
<mahfouz> to test
<micahg> mahfouz: no
<mahfouz> hmm
<mahfouz> geany
<mahfouz> ok
<mahfouz> let me find some other test case
<micahg> mahfouz: what's the problem
<mahfouz> I claim that some apps don't open when choose them for opening a file
<micahg> mahfouz: do you have the apparmor profile enabled?
<micahg> check /var/log/kern.log
<mahfouz> hmm
<mahfouz> huge file
<micahg> mahfouz: tail -n
<micahg> tail -n 10 or 20 or 30
<mahfouz> AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
<mahfouz> this one?
<mahfouz> AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
<micahg> you should see lines about firefox
<micahg> if it's enabled
<mahfouz> ah
<mahfouz> (1261693453.795:406): operation="exec" pid=7943 parent=23144 profile="/usr/lib/firefox-3.6*/firefox{,*[^s][^h]}" requested_mask="::x" denied_mask="::x" fsuid=1000 ouid=0 name="/usr/bin/emacs23-x"
<mahfouz> I tried emacs23 and it didn't open
<micahg> mahfouz: there you go
<mahfouz> oh
<micahg> mahfouz: please follow instructions here on how to allow emacs
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor
<mahfouz> yeah same with the other apps
<mahfouz> ok thx
<micahg> mahfouz: if you think firefox should have access, please debug it and file a bug with what you find
<mahfouz> but note that this is not a problem in 3.7 and 3.5
<micahg> mahfouz: you might not have those enabled
<mahfouz> where to file btw? on lp or bugzilla.mozilla?
<micahg> mahfouz: lp in firefox-3.5
<micahg> mahfouz: apparmor is ubuntu specific, not FF specific
<mahfouz> but there must have been some changes about this 2 weeks ago
<micahg> it would be great if we can get the bugs out now so that we can enable in lucid
<mahfouz> in 3.6 only
<micahg> mahfouz: yes, it was just added
<mahfouz> oh, i see
<micahg> but I guess it was jsut left on :)
<micahg> I'll chat with the maintainer about it
<mahfouz> ok, thx for your help
<mahfouz> it was kind of annoying for me that some clients wouldnt start anymore
<micahg> I can imagine
 * micahg has been dealing with apparmor all day
<mahfouz> good idea for Xmas
<micahg> mahfouz: are you able to debug and figure out if certain apparmor lines in the profile will help?
<mahfouz> sure, but I have to read into wiki or do you have any suggestions?
<micahg> mahfouz: wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor
<mahfouz> what about this nano and less audits btw, need less be allowed or disallowed for some reason?
<mahfouz> i mean i wasn't actively invoking nano
<micahg> mahfouz: less doesn
<micahg> 't make sense for output from firefox
<micahg> what were you doing when it wanted to open nano
<mahfouz> i get a lot of those, lesspipe, lessecho
<micahg> mahfouz: you can do a tail -f and watch the entries come in as you work
<mahfouz> i don't know atm what I did to get those messages
<mahfouz> yeah, I even see the time stamps
<mahfouz> but i have to do more testing
<micahg> mahfouz: ok
<mahfouz> micahg: I have a strange path to the profile binary
<micahg> micahg: what do you mean?
<mahfouz> profile="/usr/lib/firefox-3.6*/firefox{,*[^s][^h]}"
<micahg> mahfouz: that's normal
<mahfouz> i paste that into the terminal
<mahfouz> ?
<micahg> mahfouz: no
<micahg> oh, sorry, I misunderstoog
<mahfouz> sudo aa-complain /usr/lib/firefox-3.6b6pre/firefox-3.6
<micahg> the profile should be usr.bin.firefox-3.6
<micahg> so, sudo aa-complain /usr/bin/firefox-3.6
<micahg> we might need to update the documentation :)
<mahfouz>  # for maximum plugin/helper compatibility
<mahfouz>   #/usr/bin/* Uxr,
<mahfouz>   #/usr/lib/*/** ixr,
<mahfouz>   #
<mahfouz>   # For stricter access, comment out the 'maximum plugin/helper compatibility'
<mahfouz>   # lines above and uncomment these
<mahfouz>   #
<mahfouz> i understand that this is the whitelist
<mahfouz> that's from apparmor.d/firefox-3.6
<micahg> yes
<mahfouz> imho, we shld allow everything in /usr/bin/
<mahfouz> or is that too much
<micahg> mahfouz: too much
<mahfouz> oh
<mahfouz> gedit is whitelisted below
<mahfouz> so you want to just add certain apps to the "miscellaneous" list?
<micahg> mahfouz: yes, the apps that firefox should have access to under normal circumstances
<mahfouz> wait, lemme check 3.5
<mahfouz> is it possible that 3.5 and 3.6 block different apps even though they have the same profile in apparmor.d?
<mahfouz> usr.bin.firefox-3.5 and usr.bin.firefox-3.6 seem to be the same file
<mahfouz> but 3.6 blocks a whole lot more
<micahg> mahfouz: 3.6 is probably on and 3.5 is probably off
<mahfouz> oh, so apparmor was never active for ff before?
<micahg> they'll be the same if you're running dailies
<micahg> mahfouz: not before karmic
<micahg> and even in karmic not by default
<mahfouz> yes
<mahfouz> that's what I mean
<mahfouz> but 3.6 has "on" by default?
<micahg> mahfouz: not sure if that's a bug, I'll talk to the maintainer next week
<BUGabundo> [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIMsgAccountManager.createIncomingServer]"  nsresult: "0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://messenger/content/accountcreation/verifyConfig.js :: verifyConfig :: line 84"  data
<BUGabundo> TB 3.1
<BUGabundo> adding new account
<micahg> BUGabundo: you have any extensions enabled?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> clean profile
<BUGabundo> just installed it
<BUGabundo> 1st account
<BUGabundo> GApps account
<micahg> BUGabundo: is this it?  bug 490234?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490234 in nemesispercussions "Make sure we can't move a drum outside the stage" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490234
<micahg> oops mozilla 490234
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 490234 in Account Manager "[autoconfig] New Quick Account doesn't support Google Apps" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=490234
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhh maybe it is
<BUGabundo> so I can use TB3
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> so much for my testing
<BUGabundo> found a bug right of the start that prevents me from using it
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> just my luck
<BUGabundo> subbing to it
<micahg> BUGabundo: well, take a look at the bug and see if that's your situation, if so, please post the error in the bug
<mahfouz> micahg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/500244
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 500244 in firefox-3.5 "AppArmor blocks Firefox 3.6 from opening many important apps" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mahfouz> I updated the bug
<mahfouz> can easily be fixed by adding /usr/bin/emacs Uxr,
<mahfouz> and analogous lines
<micahg> mahfouz: BTW, we won't add anything in /usr/local/bin
<mahfouz> there shld be some discussion about which apps are whitelisted and which shldnt
<BUGabundo> done
<micahg> mahfouz: openoffice is already whitelisted
<mahfouz> many users would be surprised about the current (restrictive) settings
<micahg> BUGabundo: thanks
<mahfouz> openoffice is white, yeah my mistake
<micahg> mahfouz: well, my suggestion to is to file a bug for each app or group of related apps
<micahg> mahfouz: we've already covered most of the defaults
<mahfouz> how about a warning if apps get blocked?
<mahfouz> can we whitelist an app if the user chooses it himself?
<micahg> bug 489278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 489278 in apparmor "Apparmor should notify the user when it blocks access" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489278
<mahfouz> ah ok
<micahg> mahfouz: I'm going to update your bug just for emacs
<mahfouz> how about scid for the chess lovers?
<micahg> unless you have the line for nano
<micahg> mahfouz: is scid an ubuntu package?
<mahfouz> yes
<micahg> from our repo?
<mahfouz> aptitude search scid
<mahfouz> firefox even has a pgn file type association
<mahfouz> pgn = chess notation
<micahg> mahfouz: you must have a custom version of it
<micahg> out scid is in /usr/bin/scid
<micahg> *our
<mahfouz> right
<mahfouz> because the scid in repos is very old
<mahfouz> there is a bug for this as well
<mahfouz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scid/+bug/258183
<micahg> mahfouz: yes, but we can't grant access by default to anything not from the ubuntu repo
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 258183 in scid "Please update Scid to new upstream version 3.6.24" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mahfouz> aha
<mahfouz> well, ok
<micahg> mahfouz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/scid
<mahfouz> but then we need documentation about how to whitelist these "other" packages
<micahg> it's on the debuggingapparmor wiki page
<mahfouz> well,ok then I'll vote for bug 489278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 489278 in apparmor "Apparmor should notify the user when it blocks access" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489278
<micahg> mahfouz: you can mark it as affecting you
<mahfouz> i did and subscribed
<micahg> great
<mahfouz> since this is affecting lucid, can you add /usr/bin/scid?
<mahfouz> this will probly have newer scid version
<mahfouz> and /usr/bin/emacs I guess
<mahfouz> what is xemacs? /usr/bin/xemacs?
<micahg> mahfouz: it's probably best if you list each app and the use case for including it
<micahg> in the bug
<mahfouz> the one I just filed?
<mahfouz> ok, I'll update description again
<micahg> mahfouz: yeah, great, thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-26
<BUGabundo> fta: any idea on how to make flash detect my webcam?
<dupondje> is there some ppa for Thunderbird 3 ?
<dupondje> there is mozilla-daily, but thats a everyday update
<dupondje> just want stable 3.0
<mahfouz> dupondje: try thunderbird-3.0 from ubuntu repos
<dupondje> what repo's ?
<dupondje> its not in Karmic ?
<mahfouz> it is
<mahfouz> oh no
<mahfouz> wait
<mahfouz> I see it here because I have mozilla daily build
<mahfouz> well, then download source from mozilla
<mahfouz> shldn't be hard to compile
<[reed]> we also have pre-compiled binaries
<[reed]> http://www.mozillamessaging.com/
<randomaction> Is it necessary to add abrowser to a combination like "Recommends: iceweasel | firefox | www-browser"?
<randomaction> I mean, if this is changed to "Recommends: iceweasel | firefox | abrowser| www-browser", then (it seems to me) this will never cause abrowser to be installed.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-27
<mbana> spoofing firefox to think that's it windows .. is this possible
<mbana> or mac
<mbana> i can't play silverlight content from channel9
<hggdh> mbana: you can try the User Agent Switcher addon. YMMV.
<BUGabundo> I almost sure silverlight won't run on Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> but you can try :p
<dupondje> so nobody has a stable Thunderbird 3.0 ppa ? :x
<mahfouz> hey guys, you are running daily build, right
<mahfouz> can you check something really quick for me?
<mahfouz> in ff 3.6, do you see a "default theme" in theme tab?
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<mahfouz> BUGabundo: you wanna help me?
<BUGabundo> depends?
<BUGabundo> does it involve food ?
<mahfouz> beer
<mahfouz> no, just a quick check if you have 3.6 installed
<mahfouz> from daily build
<mahfouz> do you have a default theme?
<mahfouz> mine got lost
<mahfouz> in theme
<mahfouz> tab
<BUGabundo> no 3.6
<BUGabundo> only 3.7
<mahfouz> ok, how about 3.7?
<mahfouz> is there a default theme in theme tab?
<BUGabundo> but i don't see the theme tab either
<etali> Hi, I'm trying to package an iceweasel addon, other than changing the dependency to say Firefox rather than iceweasel, and changing the paths to /usr/share/firefox is there anything else to look out for?
<etali> Also, the copyright file for the extension makes lots of references to iceweasel - should the iceweasel copyright section be replaced by firefox's information or left intact?
<bdrung_> etali: the best way is to use mozilla-devscripts for packaging extension.
<bdrung_> etali: you should ask the debian maintainer to join the pkg-mozext team, to use mozilla-devscripts and to change "Iceweasel" to "Iceweasel/Firefox"
<bdrung_> etali: http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/DebianMozExtTeam and http://wiki.debian.org/mozilla-devscripts
<etali> bdrung_: Thanks, I'll take a look at those links, and see if I can reach the maintainer.
<bdrung_> etali: and ask him to rename the binary package to xul-ext-downloadstatusbar. when he has questions or no time to do the changes himself, he can join the #debian-mozext channel on OFTC or ask me directly
<bdrung_> etali: when you write him mails, please CC me.
<etali> bdmurray: thanks, will do.
<bdrung_> :)
<mbana> hi
<mbana> where is the  restore set of tabs stored?
<mbana> e.g., everything that i have oepened
<etali> bdrung_: I've sent a mail.  Is there anywhere that lists extensions, etc in need of "adoption"?  I'd like to work through the process myself / learn how to do it :)
<micahg> mbana: check out sessionstore.js in your profile folder
<bdrung_> etali: you want to adopt a extension package or package a new extension?
<etali> Either, really.  If there's something new that needs packaging I'd be up for adopting it long term, updating it, etc...
<mbana> micahg: thanks
<BUGabundo> micahg: FINALLY todays build of chromium makes it work again
<BUGabundo> no more crash and run in background
<BUGabundo> when wind size changes :)
<bdrung_> etali: if you want to work on some mozilla extension, you can join the Debian mozext team and then work on these packages: http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=pkg-mozext-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org
<bdrung_> at least 4 extensions need an update
<bdrung_> etali: and you can work on these packages: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
<etali> bdrung_: Thanks! I'll take a look at those.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-27
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<BUGabundo> yo
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-28
<BUGabundo> evening mum and ded!
<fta> BUGabundo, hi!
<BUGabundo> having fun with SGT?
<fta> SGT?
<BUGabundo> Samsung Galaxy Tab
<BUGabundo> already told you that
<fta> oh, yes. I still hate ads though ;)
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> root it :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-29
<d70> hi, can anyone help associate magnet links to a torrent client ?? (firefox 3.6)
<the_eye_>  hi, there is any way to open firefox without menus/buttons ?
<sidd_mak> how to add java plugin in firefox 4.07??
<micahg> sidd_mak: install icedtea6-plugin?
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg!
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks for fixing xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no problem ;)
<chrisccoulson> how are things anyway? it feels like i've not been online for ages
<BUGabundo> hey :P
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I've been slammed, so FF4 beta 8 is uploaded, but FTBFS
<chrisccoulson> oh, i've not looked at that yet. i can look in a bit, i'm just reviewing the KDE patch now
<chrisccoulson> i want to merge that in to the nightlies tonight
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'd say that's a good thing that you've had some time to yourself
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that would be great, thanks, otherwise I'll get to it tomorrow night
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: Seamonkey 2.0.11 has been pushed to Hardy and Maverick, I've had a little trouble with kvm and haven't had time to create new virtualbox instances for maverick and lucid yet
<micahg> oops, mean karmic and lucid :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i was just wondering why it only got published to hardy ;)
<chrisccoulson> i might be able to test that later, but i don't want to do too much work tonight
<micahg> chrisccoulson: don't, enjoy your vacation, I'll do it tomorrow night once I"m off of work for the weekend
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, bzr is broken with python2.7
<chrisccoulson> TypeError: readline() takes exactly 1 argument (2 given)
<chrisccoulson> nice
<micahg> bug 693880
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693880 in bzr (Debian) (and 3 other projects) "_ReportingFileSocket.readline lacks size argument (affects: 20) (dups: 8) (heat: 110)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693880
<chrisccoulson> ah, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm just launching it with 2.6 for now
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-31
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0b8 in Firefox Beta PPA 9.10-11.04 http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Seamonkey 2.0.11 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.13 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.7 in Lucid-Natty and Stable PPA | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<Brownout> guys, upgrading from b7 to b8 reshuffled again all the search engines, I'm pretty sure I saw a patch to prevent that in the changelog
<micahg> Brownout: please file a bug and I'll try to look at it over the weekend
<Brownout> ok
<chrisccoulson> Brownout, that's expected, the patch was only added to the new upload
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-01
<Brownout> something is changed about browser.tabs.loadDivertedInBackground, the reference says that "Setting this preference to True will still bring the browser to the front when opening links from outside the browser", this is not the case anymore with ff4b8
<eric> yo
<eric> happy new year y'all
<LLStarks> btw, is the natty seed firefox version gonna be updated?
<bdrung> when will the plugin interface be stable for ff 4.0?
<bdrung> s/plugin/extension/
<bdrung> i.e. when can i update the max version of an extension to "4.0.*"?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - there's not an extension interface per se, so it's not really possible to answer your question
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: IIRC they wanted to have one release where they recommend extension developers to update their extensions
<chrisccoulson> that was b7
<chrisccoulson> i guess it depends on whether your extension is using binary interfaces or not
<chrisccoulson> i'm finding binary components that worked against b7, crash b8
<chrisccoulson> i think the safe option is to not set maxversion to 4.0.* until it it stable ;)
<chrisccoulson> i set ubufox to 4.0b9pre
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: i was thinking about pwdhash - a small extension which doesn't use the binary interface
<fta> hi, Happy New Year everyone!
<chrisccoulson> happy new year fta!
<BUGabundo> fta: #FEAR... I just saw chormium autologin into a page *while* I typed the URL
<fta> BUGabundo, maybe it's getting smarter ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-02
<BUGabundo> howdy
<udienz> Hello, is bug 158829 still open for packaging?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 158829 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "[needs-packaging] DownThemAll (Firefox extension) (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158829
<BUGabundo> ahahhahah I DID IT https://twitter.com/#!/BUGabundoPT2ENG
<micahg> udienz: no, we dropped most of the extensions from the archive
<udienz> micahg, can i take Video DownloadHelper extensions?
<micahg> udienz: we're not taking any more extensions in the Ubuntu archive unless they're arch specific and popular, there's an extension packaging team in Debian if you want to package extensions
<udienz> micahg, thats mean i must submitting to debian through https://alioth.debian.org/projects/pkg-mozext ?
<micahg> udienz: yes, there's also a channel on OFTC
<udienz> micahg, what channel?
<micahg> udienz: #debian-mozext
<LLStarks> anyone home?
<LLStarks> got a rather nasty 4.0 bug
<LLStarks> firefox keeps insisting "switch to tab" when the page i want to visit isn't even open on a tab.
<micahg> hi LLStarks
<LLStarks> yeah, that problem that i mentioned earlier
<LLStarks> do you experience it?
<micahg> LLStarks: which version?
<LLStarks> 4.0
<LLStarks> natty
<LLStarks> dailies too
<micahg> LLStarks: I've been using the dailies for weeks and haven't seen that bug
<LLStarks> well, it's definitely in the natty seed version
<micahg> sorry, I"m not on natty yet
<LLStarks> lemme get a cap
<micahg> LLStarks: is the page in a tab group?
<LLStarks> i don't use tab groups
<micahg> LLStarks: where does it open the link?
<LLStarks> you can't unless you cut and paste the url you wanted to go to in a new tab
<LLStarks> you can't open it in a current tab
<LLStarks> i can't produce this behavior on demand
<micahg> LLStarks: well, where does it open though?
<LLStarks> what open?
<micahg> normally, switch to tab, should take you to the tab the link is open in
<LLStarks> the tab isn't open, period.
<LLStarks> hence why i'm using the addressbar
<micahg> right, so what happens when you load the URL?
<LLStarks> but autocomplete says the tab is open
<LLStarks> it loads. but it has to load in a new tab.
<LLStarks> otherwise you can't get there at all
<udienz> micahg, following your answers at bug 158829
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 158829 in debian (and 2 other projects) "[needs-packaging] DownThemAll (Firefox extension) (heat: 4)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158829
<udienz> so all bug at firefox-extension with [need-packaging] will dropped?
<micahg> udienz: no, just the ubuntu tasks
<udienz> or mark as won't fix
<udienz> micahg, ok, i have send a packages through debian
<micahg> udienz: yes, Debian is still taking extensions
<udienz> debian 608703
<ubot2> Debian bug 608703 in wnpp "ITP: downthemall - extension for the Iceweasel/Firefox web browser" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/608703
<micahg> udienz: it's in sid already
<micahg> iceweasel-downthemall
<udienz> duh.. i;m late
<LLStarks> splits are fun
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-26
<bjsnider> micahg, couldn't build chromium here because right at the end it gobbles up so much ram that the kernel zaps it
<micahg> bjsnider: ok, I'll have to test build
<bjsnider> i originaly built this system without swap, thinking i wouldn't need more than 4gb
<bjsnider> and other than this one task, i was right
<micahg> bjsnider: just add a swapfile
<micahg> chromium takes 3GB RAM just to compile the binary
<bjsnider> i don't have any unpartitioned space
<micahg> you don't need it, it can be in /
<micahg> or anywhere for that matter
<bjsnider> micahg, alright i'll give it a shot
<bjsnider> micahg, no it still didn't work. i guess you'll have to run it
<micahg> bjsnider: ok
<FernandoMiguel> good evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-27
<micahg> wow, memory usage from Firefox 9.0b6 to 10.0b1 dropped 50%, rock on
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: FF = Firefox | FF9.0.1 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF10.0b1 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF11.0a2 10.04-12.04 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Firefox 9.0.1 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.24 (10.04-10.10) FF8.0 (11.04-11.10)/Thunderbird 3.1.16/8.0 (11.10) in Stable Releases | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<Unit193> Dang, FF11 failed to build :/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-29
<FernandoTopGear> evening
<go8765> hello.can anybody help me with seamonky? when I run chatzilla it fall down this is log http://paste.ubuntu.com/787226/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-30
<JanC> hm, FF9 is in ubuntu-security without the changelog listing one single security fix?
<micahg> JanC: no, it should only be in -proposed ATM
<micahg> we never put the fixes in the Firefox changelogs, I'll send out a USN when it moves to -security
<alex_mayorga> JanC, micahg: FWIW http://www.mozilla.org/security/known-vulnerabilities/firefox.html#firefox9
<alex_mayorga> perhaps none of those apply to GNU/Linux?
<micahg> alex_mayorga: thanks, Mozilla isn't pushing updates to everyone ATM either, so we're waiting until we come back from vacation to push to everyone
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: FF = Firefox | FF9.0.1 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF10.0b1 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF11.0a2 10.04-12.04 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Firefox 9.0.1/Thunderbird 9.0 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.24 (10.04-10.10) FF8.0 (11.04-11.10)/Thunderbird 3.1.16/8.0 (11.10) in Stable Releases | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<JanC> micahg: I got confused because the changelog says oneiric-security, I suppose...
<JanC> and I would prefer mentioning of security bugs fixed in the changelog anyway (or at least a link to them)
<micahg> JanC: we don't do that since we don't have them in advance of the upload in most cases, the bug will have a link to the USN when it's published
<JanC> ugh
<gnomefreak> any dchance lightning was updated for thunderbird-trunk. last i checked even upstream was not compatible and the nightly tool also didnt help. any ideas. also did anyone update chromium daily for precise yet?
<gnomefreak> s/dchance/chance
<kaddi> hi, can we get support to install FF-qt here? Or should I refer to the official FF channels?
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-12-24
 * solarcloud is away: /me requires JuanValdez. BRBack...  now for that tin ...
<bkerensa> Happy Holidays!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-12-24
<bkerensa> Happy Holidays
<maniu> when firefox-nightly on launchpad ppa for ubuntu 13.10?
<maniu> firefox-nightly 29*
<bkerensa> maniu: Idk I'm going to ping Chris Coulson and see why he bot is not building the 29 release yet
<JohnnyL> hey.
<JohnnyL> One one of m machines firefo dies if i 'apt-get install firefox'.
<JohnnyL> but if I download it from ftp as _64 it runs fine.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-12-25
<JohnnyL> Hm, I'm getting Glib errors if I try to change Unity icon in gksu nautilus /usr/share/applications
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-12-28
<winsen> Hi all
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-12-29
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> I'm currently in Ubuntu 17.10 and even though I got no error installing either firefox-trunk and firefox-trunk-locales-sv Firefox won't change the GUI language to Swedish.
<Umeaboy> Need some help, please.
<Umeaboy> I'm fully up-to-date.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-12-31
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> Why can't the GUI for Firefox Nightly from your PPA change language from English to Swedish even though I've install the language package for Swedish? I see it installed when I check the addons page.
<Umeaboy> I don't feel like making a new profile of Firefox, but I'm open to do so unless there is no other way.
